# 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional aid to Israel



## Natural Citizen

Here's the letter...



			https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
		


Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.

From the report....

_''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_









						300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
					

Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.




					www.rt.com
				





Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.

I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!


----------



## harmonica

stop all foreign aid NOW
cut immigration and consulates


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.




That little uh oh moment they had the other day at the Dimona Nuclear Weapons facility was interesting. It was just prior to any reports of incoming missiles.

I still don't quite know what to think of it.

What I gather is that either a very dangerous weakness was exposed, or the image of a very dangerous weakness was projected. 

And then shortly after, we saw rockets raining down there at Camp Victory there at the Iraq airport.


----------



## Desperado

Natural Citizen said:


> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!


Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel


----------



## Natural Citizen

Desperado said:


> The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it



Well. In terms of what 'we' get out of it, think of it in terms of 'security'

Security is such an arbitrary term these days. It's convenient. Especially if one openly deems the entire world to be their battlefield and  possesses the unchallenged luxury of taxation without representation to defend their position on that battlefield.

Right? Because that's how Congress and the American Israel Public Affairs Committee are framing it. It's all about 'security' But whose specifically? And in what way? Who are they protecting themselves from?

Of, course, there really is no 'we' as it pertains to the American electorate benefitting in any way whatsoever.

So now ask yourself  a random question about 'security'

Just pick one, doesn't matter. Like, for instance.....oh...I dunno...how does the United States Postal Service use technology to spy on the American electorate for the United States government?

That kind of security.

I dunno. Seems to me that every time the term 'security' gets thrown out there it's the American electorate who ends up with their drawers down around their ankles.


----------



## Manonthestreet

It's really a bribe on behalf of the defense industry to get them to buy some more crappy F35s. With Israel pumping nat gas I think we are long past client state status. Cancel it.


----------



## Natural Citizen

What the American electorate would do very well to start doing is asking their representatives precisely how America benefits. What I mean by that is how Americans themselves benefit. 

They never do. Like...ever. The entire subject is always framed from the perspective of Israeli interests. Always. It's quite a luxury to have, isn't it?

I can't speak for anyone else, but, I , for one, consent to very, very little that is done in Congress that is done in the name of 'America'.

Gotta start questioning more...


----------



## San Souci

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.


So Israel is to blame for the FACT that Islam is a terrorist cult?


----------



## Death Angel

Desperado said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
Click to expand...

Now take off your blinders and criticize aid to Egypt and the Palestinians


----------



## Death Angel

San Souci said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> So Israel is to blame for the FACT that Islam is a terrorist cult?
Click to expand...

Gotta agree. Giving blacks handouts doesnt make me violent. The problem is with Islam, not aid to Israel (not in that context anyway)


----------



## surada

Natural Citizen said:


> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!



Israel is prosperous. They should give that 3 billion to Haiti.


----------



## Death Angel

surada said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is prosperous. They should give that 3 billion to Haiti.
Click to expand...

Not a dime to an African nation that committed true white genocide. Fuck Haiti


----------



## Sunni Man

Sadly, too many American people and politicians act like Israel is our 51st state, and the U.S. Constitution says we must defend Israel no matter what the cost. ...


----------



## surada

Death Angel said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is prosperous. They should give that 3 billion to Haiti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a dime to an African nation that committed true white genocide. Fuck Haiti
Click to expand...



Haiti isn't in Africa.. 

Israel has to keep the existential threat going to keep US money flowing.


----------



## surada

Sunni Man said:


> Sadly, too many American people and politicians act like Israel is our 51st state, and the U.S. Constitution says we must defend Israel no matter what the cost. ...



Israel is an Albatross around our necks. They will be on the dole forever.


----------



## Death Angel

Sunni Man said:


> Sadly, too many American people and politicians act like Israel is our 51st state, and the U.S. Constitution says we must defend Israel no matter what the cost. ...


We do that for many nations. Capitalist, "democratic" and "free."  Mostly I disagree with ANY foreign aid, but we will defend any democratic nation who is being attacked by tyrants


----------



## Sunni Man

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> *It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.*


About 95% of America's problems in the Middle East has to do with our unwavering support of Israel. ...


----------



## Missourian

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.



I'd rather fund Israel than Western Europe.

So...you get rid of 70% of all NATO funding the U.S. accounts for and I promise to stop supporting payments to Israel...


...deal?


----------



## surada

Missourian said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather fund Israel than Western Europe.
> 
> So...you get rid of 70% of all NATO funding the U.S. accounts for and I promise to stop supporting payments to Israel...
> 
> 
> ...deal?
Click to expand...


NATO is beneficial and pays their share.


----------



## Missourian

surada said:


> NATO is beneficial and pays their share.


First..if we're paying 70%...NATO isn't paying their share.

Second...explain how a giving money to our allies in Europe is any different than giving money to our allies in the middle east...I'll wait...


----------



## Quasar44

Sunni Man said:


> Sadly, too many American people and politicians act like Israel is our 51st state, and the U.S. Constitution says we must defend Israel no matter what the cost. ...


Jews need that $$$$

You have any idea how expensive Lox is these days ??


----------



## Quasar44

Israel uses that $$$ only for the Military


----------



## Quasar44

San Souci said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> So Israel is to blame for the FACT that Islam is a terrorist cult?
Click to expand...


You see those awesome Jewish tanks , the merkavas ??


----------



## San Souci

Quasar44 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> So Israel is to blame for the FACT that Islam is a terrorist cult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see those awesome Jewish tanks , the merkavas ??
Click to expand...

Yes. Up close and Personal.


----------



## Esdraelon

Death Angel said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now take off your blinders and criticize aid to Egypt and the Palestinians
Click to expand...

Why?  There are none of the "HATED JOOOOS" there...


----------



## Esdraelon

surada said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, too many American people and politicians act like Israel is our 51st state, and the U.S. Constitution says we must defend Israel no matter what the cost. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is an Albatross around our necks. They will be on the dole forever.
Click to expand...

By STATUTE, 75% of ALL aid to Israel MUST be spent with U.S. contractors.  That 3-4 billion per year is welfare to Boeing, Lockheed, Raytheon, etc...


----------



## toobfreak

Natural Citizen said:


> *300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional aid to Israel*






Joe will never sign aboard with THAT.





He is a Jew hater who wants the demise of Israel.


----------



## Death Angel

ESDRAELON said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, too many American people and politicians act like Israel is our 51st state, and the U.S. Constitution says we must defend Israel no matter what the cost. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is an Albatross around our necks. They will be on the dole forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By STATUTE, 75% of ALL aid to Israel MUST be spent with U.S. contractors.  That 3-4 billion per year is welfare to Boeing, Lockheed, Raytheon, etc...
Click to expand...

Exactly. I think Israel is the only nation where we get anything back for our "investment" and this is the only country receiving aid that they ever criticize


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Let's see- we have a piece from Russia times and heavy thread involvement by two Islamists.

I support Jewish people instead of those who wish to kill them all, myself.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.


That's like saying protecting black people from lynching makes a person the target of the kkk.

It is both illogical and  antisemitic.


----------



## Desperado

ESDRAELON said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now take off your blinders and criticize aid to Egypt and the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There are none of the "HATED JOOOOS" there...
Click to expand...




toobfreak said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> *300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe will never sign aboard with THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew hater who wants the demise of Israel.
Click to expand...

You are not paying attention to my posts, we should eliminate all foreign aid to all countries friend and foe alike


----------



## Rocko

If we left Israel alone I’d venture to guess the A-Rabs would be in deep shit. I’m a proponent of it tho, let Israel finish it once and for all


----------



## Rocko

Yeah the only thing separating the fakestinians from sawdust is the good old United States. We should stay out of it!


----------



## Rocko

surada said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, too many American people and politicians act like Israel is our 51st state, and the U.S. Constitution says we must defend Israel no matter what the cost. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is an Albatross around our necks. They will be on the dole forever.
Click to expand...


Nah savage Muslims are a trillion pound weight on  every civilized country in the world


----------



## Rocko

Israel is just a fraction of what we spend on trying to keep islamo nuts  in check. Most of our foreign policy dollars are to combat radical jihadists.


----------



## toobfreak

Desperado said:


> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now take off your blinders and criticize aid to Egypt and the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There are none of the "HATED JOOOOS" there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> *300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional aid to Israel*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe will never sign aboard with THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew hater who wants the demise of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not paying attention to my posts, we should eliminate all foreign aid to all countries friend and foe alike
Click to expand...



Well, foe I get, why would we be sending aid to foes?  But why shouldn't we send aid and other things to friends and allies, especially if they represent our interests in a difficult region of the world?

The problem isn't sending aid, it is just that we do too much of it sending it to nearly every country!


----------



## Desperado

toobfreak said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now take off your blinders and criticize aid to Egypt and the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There are none of the "HATED JOOOOS" there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> *300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional aid to Israel*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe will never sign aboard with THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew hater who wants the demise of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not paying attention to my posts, we should eliminate all foreign aid to all countries friend and foe alike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, foe I get, why would we be sending aid to foes?  But why shouldn't we send aid and other things to friends and allies, especially if they represent our interests in a difficult region of the world?
> 
> The problem isn't sending aid, it is just that we do too much of it sending it to nearly every country!
Click to expand...

Why should the American taxpayer be funding the world?
If we used that money here we would not have any infrastructure problems, and Americans would have the best of everything.


----------



## Rocko

Desperado said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now take off your blinders and criticize aid to Egypt and the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There are none of the "HATED JOOOOS" there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> *300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional aid to Israel*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe will never sign aboard with THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew hater who wants the demise of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not paying attention to my posts, we should eliminate all foreign aid to all countries friend and foe alike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, foe I get, why would we be sending aid to foes?  But why shouldn't we send aid and other things to friends and allies, especially if they represent our interests in a difficult region of the world?
> 
> The problem isn't sending aid, it is just that we do too much of it sending it to nearly every country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the American taxpayer be funding the world?
> If we used that money here we would not have any infrastructure problems, and Americans would have the best of everything.
Click to expand...


It’s a global economy. And it’s not like we’re sending money that would really make a difference over here. We’re talking about 1% of the National budget


----------



## Desperado

Rocko said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now take off your blinders and criticize aid to Egypt and the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There are none of the "HATED JOOOOS" there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> *300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional aid to Israel*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe will never sign aboard with THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew hater who wants the demise of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not paying attention to my posts, we should eliminate all foreign aid to all countries friend and foe alike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, foe I get, why would we be sending aid to foes?  But why shouldn't we send aid and other things to friends and allies, especially if they represent our interests in a difficult region of the world?
> 
> The problem isn't sending aid, it is just that we do too much of it sending it to nearly every country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the American taxpayer be funding the world?
> If we used that money here we would not have any infrastructure problems, and Americans would have the best of everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s a global economy. And it’s not like we’re sending money that would really make a difference over here. We’re talking about 1% of the National budget
Click to expand...

and that 1% could fund Wounded Warriors and St Judes and other charities making life better for Americans.  remember America First,  The Global economy needs us more than we need them.


----------



## toobfreak

Desperado said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now take off your blinders and criticize aid to Egypt and the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There are none of the "HATED JOOOOS" there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> *300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional aid to Israel*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe will never sign aboard with THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew hater who wants the demise of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not paying attention to my posts, we should eliminate all foreign aid to all countries friend and foe alike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, foe I get, why would we be sending aid to foes?  But why shouldn't we send aid and other things to friends and allies, especially if they represent our interests in a difficult region of the world?
> 
> The problem isn't sending aid, it is just that we do too much of it sending it to nearly every country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the American taxpayer be funding the world?
> If we used that money here we would not have any infrastructure problems, and Americans would have the best of everything.
Click to expand...




Where did I say to fund the world?  But you can help out your friends so that you HAVE friends, who promote your interests and values in other places and still do these other things too.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Sunni Man said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.*
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% of America's problems in the Middle East has to do with our unwavering support of Israel. ...
Click to expand...



 It is very notable that both you and DTMB share the same opinion that helping to protect a small ethnic minority against genocide is a BAD thing. 

 There are 22 Arab states with over 400 million people and  5 million square miles of territory. They have all but completely clensed the Jewish population that once lived there. 

There is just one Jewish state -- Israel, and it has just 8 thousand square miles.  There are just a bit over 6 million Jewish people living there and they share this area with Arabs. 

 You two antisemites are both trying to fool people into thinking that it is the tiny minority trying to protect itself against the enormous majority that is the problem here, and because of your antisemitism, you are both offering the opinion that if we were to only support the bullying majority finish its stated objective of eliminating the tiny minority, we would be better off, ourselves. You are both supporting terrorism here -- quite blatantly, in fact -- by indicating that it is the terrorist agenda we should actually be supporting here.


----------



## Desperado

toobfreak said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now take off your blinders and criticize aid to Egypt and the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There are none of the "HATED JOOOOS" there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> *300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional aid to Israel*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe will never sign aboard with THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew hater who wants the demise of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not paying attention to my posts, we should eliminate all foreign aid to all countries friend and foe alike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, foe I get, why would we be sending aid to foes?  But why shouldn't we send aid and other things to friends and allies, especially if they represent our interests in a difficult region of the world?
> 
> The problem isn't sending aid, it is just that we do too much of it sending it to nearly every country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the American taxpayer be funding the world?
> If we used that money here we would not have any infrastructure problems, and Americans would have the best of everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say to fund the world?  But you can help out your friends so that you HAVE friends, who promote your interests and values in other places and still do these other things too.
Click to expand...

if we stopped funding them we would not have any friends.  Remember you cannot buy friends. They are just in it for or money


----------



## Juicin

Dogmaphobe said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.*
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% of America's problems in the Middle East has to do with our unwavering support of Israel. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is very notable that both you and DTMB share the same opinion that helping to protect a small ethnic minority against genocide is a BAD thing.
> 
> There are 22 Arab states with over 400 million people and  5 million square miles of territory. They have all but completely clensed the Jewish population that once lived there.
> 
> There is just one Jewish state -- Israel, and it has just 8 thousand square miles.  There are just a bit over 6 million Jewish people living there and they share this area with Arabs.
> 
> You two antisemites are both trying to fool people into thinking that it is the tiny minority trying to protect itself against the enormous majority that is the problem here, and because of your antisemitism, you are both offering the opinion that if we were to only support the bullying majority finish its stated objective of eliminating the tiny minority, we would be better off, ourselves. You are both supporting terrorism here -- quite blatantly, in fact -- by indicating that it is the terrorist agenda we should actually be supporting here.
Click to expand...


So i should pick the racist israelis over the terrorists? lol

At least the terrorists will let the Jews convert

Mixed America stands pretty clearly on the terrorists side on this one. On what planet do you think the most diverse nation on the planet is going to indefinitely support apartheid? I'm not even "woke" but I have lines. Apartheid is one of them. Not that complex


----------



## Rigby5

San Souci said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> So Israel is to blame for the FACT that Islam is a terrorist cult?
Click to expand...


YES!
Islam is not going out and attacking anyone.
But by European Zionists trying to invade and takeover Palestine, they have forced the Moslems to retaliate.


----------



## Rigby5

Death Angel said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now take off your blinders and criticize aid to Egypt and the Palestinians
Click to expand...

We essentially do NOT give any significant aid to the Palestinians.
And the main reason we give aid to Egypt is to bribe them into supporting Israel.


----------



## Rigby5

Dogmaphobe said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.*
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% of America's problems in the Middle East has to do with our unwavering support of Israel. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is very notable that both you and DTMB share the same opinion that helping to protect a small ethnic minority against genocide is a BAD thing.
> 
> There are 22 Arab states with over 400 million people and  5 million square miles of territory. They have all but completely clensed the Jewish population that once lived there.
> 
> There is just one Jewish state -- Israel, and it has just 8 thousand square miles.  There are just a bit over 6 million Jewish people living there and they share this area with Arabs.
> 
> You two antisemites are both trying to fool people into thinking that it is the tiny minority trying to protect itself against the enormous majority that is the problem here, and because of your antisemitism, you are both offering the opinion that if we were to only support the bullying majority finish its stated objective of eliminating the tiny minority, we would be better off, ourselves. You are both supporting terrorism here -- quite blatantly, in fact -- by indicating that it is the terrorist agenda we should actually be supporting here.
Click to expand...

Lies.
The Jews left the Mideast due to the Babylonians, Assyrians, Romans, and Crusaders attacking them.
Moslems have NEVER attacked them.
In fact, it historically has always been Moslems who hired and protected Jews.

There should not be ANY religious state, and the only ones that exist are Israel and the Vatican.
Israel is foreign aggression, and is not at all native.

Even your use of the word "antisemitism" exposes your corruption, since the word "Semitic" means "of an Arab language group". and does not at all mean Jewish.
Jews simply have culturally appropriated the word, trying to cover up the fact originally the Hebrew were just one of many Arab tribes.

The real terrorists are the US and Israel, illegally attacking Palestinians who have never had an army to defend themselves with.


----------



## San Souci

Rigby5 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> So Israel is to blame for the FACT that Islam is a terrorist cult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES!
> Islam is not going out and attacking anyone.
> But by European Zionists trying to invade and takeover Palestine, they have forced the Moslems to retaliate.
Click to expand...

No such thing as Palistine. Those scum are Arab Terrorists.


----------



## San Souci

Rigby5 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now take off your blinders and criticize aid to Egypt and the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We essentially do NOT give any significant aid to the Palestinians.
> And the main reason we give aid to Egypt is to bribe them into supporting Israel.
Click to expand...

Screw them. They are terrorist murderers. No such thing as Palistine.


----------



## Rigby5

San Souci said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> So Israel is to blame for the FACT that Islam is a terrorist cult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES!
> Islam is not going out and attacking anyone.
> But by European Zionists trying to invade and takeover Palestine, they have forced the Moslems to retaliate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such thing as Palistine. Those scum are Arab Terrorists.
Click to expand...

Nonsense.
Palestine goes back over 6000 years in Egyptian and Greek references.
The Hebrew, who are also Arabs by the way, did not invade until around 1000 BC, and only ruled a few hundred years.
They were constantly annoying people and defeated by the Babylonians, Assyrians, and Romans,  finally wiped out in the Mideast by the Crusades.

Terrorist are men at arms who illegally attack civilian in order to commit extortion.
So the Arab in the Mideast can't be classified as terrorists because they are fighting a legal insurgency against illegal  European invaders.

By the way, it is Palestine, not Palistine.

And the British had promised the Palestinians independence if they helped defeat the Ottoman Empire.
They did their part, under Lawrence of Arabia.
So now the Allies are supposed to do their part and give Palestine independence.
We are treaty bound.
The 1920 Treaty of San Remo and the Treaty of Sevres.

Israel just has no legal, moral, or historical reason to exist.
It is not just that there should be no Jewish state, but there should be no state based on one religion, anywhere.
It is automatically wrong, evil, corrupt, unfair, etc.


----------



## Rigby5

San Souci said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now take off your blinders and criticize aid to Egypt and the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We essentially do NOT give any significant aid to the Palestinians.
> And the main reason we give aid to Egypt is to bribe them into supporting Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screw them. They are terrorist murderers. No such thing as Palistine.
Click to expand...


Actually it is the Jews who are fake.
They did not name Jerusalem, which existed thousands of years before their invasion.
They got their name from the Canaanite name for Jerusalem.
They are not native to the Land of Canaan.
They are Hebrew refugees from Egypt who learned how to fight from the Egyptians.
And by the way, the story of Exodus is also fake.
The Hebrew were not slaves in Egypt.
They were saved by the Egyptians when there was a really bad drought in their native Sinai peninsula.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense. Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.


Like one of the two or three craziest regimes on earth (I would rate them Iran, China and N. Korea)
needs a reason to want to destroy us? 

Israel is a strong ally and democracy in one of the most strategic areas on the planet. 
Help destabilize Iran by supporting Israel? Or just abandon Israel to the ring of crazies that surround them?

That's not even a question. It's a no brain decision for our own good.


----------



## San Souci

Rigby5 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> So Israel is to blame for the FACT that Islam is a terrorist cult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES!
> Islam is not going out and attacking anyone.
> But by European Zionists trying to invade and takeover Palestine, they have forced the Moslems to retaliate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such thing as Palistine. Those scum are Arab Terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.
> Palestine goes back over 6000 years in Egyptian and Greek references.
> The Hebrew, who are also Arabs by the way, did not invade until around 1000 BC, and only ruled a few hundred years.
> They were constantly annoying people and defeated by the Babylonians, Assyrians, and Romans,  finally wiped out in the Mideast by the Crusades.
> 
> Terrorist are men at arms who illegally attack civilian in order to commit extortion.
> So the Arab in the Mideast can't be classified as terrorists because they are fighting a legal insurgency against illegal  European invaders.
> 
> By the way, it is Palestine, not Palistine.
> 
> And the British had promised the Palestinians independence if they helped defeat the Ottoman Empire.
> They did their part, under Lawrence of Arabia.
> So now the Allies are supposed to do their part and give Palestine independence.
> We are treaty bound.
> The 1920 Treaty of San Remo and the Treaty of Sevres.
> 
> Israel just has no legal, moral, or historical reason to exist.
> It is not just that there should be no Jewish state, but there should be no state based on one religion, anywhere.
> It is automatically wrong, evil, corrupt, unfair, etc.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. You are reading Yasser Arafats fake History. There has NEVER been a free state or Kingdom of "Palistine".  The name came from an insult levied on Judea by Hadrian after the Mosada. "La Palistina" was Latin for "Philistine". The Philistines were Greek or Cretan.


----------



## San Souci

Rigby5 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now take off your blinders and criticize aid to Egypt and the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We essentially do NOT give any significant aid to the Palestinians.
> And the main reason we give aid to Egypt is to bribe them into supporting Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screw them. They are terrorist murderers. No such thing as Palistine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is the Jews who are fake.
> They did not name Jerusalem, which existed thousands of years before their invasion.
> They got their name from the Canaanite name for Jerusalem.
> They are not native to the Land of Canaan.
> They are Hebrew refugees from Egypt who learned how to fight from the Egyptians.
> And by the way, the story of Exodus is also fake.
> The Hebrew were not slaves in Egypt.
> They were saved by the Egyptians when there was a really bad drought in their native Sinai peninsula.
Click to expand...

What a load of crap. PS--Muhammed was a Pedophile warlord. Allah is the fuckin' DEVIL.


----------



## DudleySmith

San Souci said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> So Israel is to blame for the FACT that Islam is a terrorist cult?
Click to expand...


For the conspiritards, everything Israel and the U.S. do is sinister and evul n stuff, cuz JOOOOOOOOOOS!!!! Never mind Jews can't even agree on who is a Jew and who isn't for the last 2,500 years, much less capable of maintaining such a giant world dominating 'conspiracy'.


----------



## DudleySmith

Sunni Man said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.*
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% of America's problems in the Middle East has to do with our unwavering support of Israel. ...
Click to expand...


Of course; it couldn't possibly be because of that fact Arabs have always been assholes and they have a violent political ideology with a fake veneer of 'religion' around it that calls for murdering to 75% of the planet.


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
Click to expand...

Another person who whines about the attack on the U.S.S. Liberty (tragic but not intentional and typical of nations attacking neutral ships and aircraft).

The U.S. agreed to provide continuous economic and military support for Israel in order for Israel to agree to the Camp David Peace Accord with Egypt.


----------



## Mac-7

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.


Israel introduced democracy to a part of the world that had no idea what that is

And still doesnt for the most part

I think they deserve our support


----------



## Desperado

Dayton3 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another person who whines about the attack on the U.S.S. Liberty (tragic but not intentional and typical of nations attacking neutral ships and aircraft).
> 
> The U.S. agreed to provide continuous economic and military support for Israel in order for Israel to agree to the Camp David Peace Accord with Egypt.
Click to expand...

another Israeli firster,,,,, Amazing how you can write off American lives when it come to Israel.  That was no case of mistaken identity! it was a deliberate attack on n American ship flying an
 American flag on a clear day in broad daylight both by air and by sea.
So how long does the Unites States have to support this parasite of a country?


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another person who whines about the attack on the U.S.S. Liberty (tragic but not intentional and typical of nations attacking neutral ships and aircraft).
> 
> The U.S. agreed to provide continuous economic and military support for Israel in order for Israel to agree to the Camp David Peace Accord with Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another Israeli firster,,,,, Amazing how you can write off American lives when it come to Israel.  That was no case of mistaken identity! it was a deliberate attack on n American ship flying an
> American flag on a clear day in broad daylight both by air and by sea.
> So how long does the Unites States have to support this parasite of a country?
Click to expand...


Yet you ignore the obvious:

1) There are no indications the U.S. flag (which was large and very heavy) was flying well enough to be readily seen.

2) Israel had no possible motive for attacking the Liberty.

3) The Israeli aircraft like most western Air Forces are known for poor identification of surface targets.

4) The Israeli aircraft were not appropriately armed for attacking a ship. 

5) The Israeli torpedo boats disengaged as soon as it became clear the Liberty was an American ship. 

6) The Liberty did fire on the Israeli torpedo boats (with full justification).


----------



## Desperado

Dayton3 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another person who whines about the attack on the U.S.S. Liberty (tragic but not intentional and typical of nations attacking neutral ships and aircraft).
> 
> The U.S. agreed to provide continuous economic and military support for Israel in order for Israel to agree to the Camp David Peace Accord with Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another Israeli firster,,,,, Amazing how you can write off American lives when it come to Israel.  That was no case of mistaken identity! it was a deliberate attack on n American ship flying an
> American flag on a clear day in broad daylight both by air and by sea.
> So how long does the Unites States have to support this parasite of a country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you ignore the obvious:
> 
> 1) There are no indications the U.S. flag (which was large and very heavy) was flying well enough to be readily seen.
> 
> 2) Israel had no possible motive for attacking the Liberty.
> 
> 3) The Israeli aircraft like most western Air Forces are known for poor identification of surface targets.
> 
> 4) The Israeli aircraft were not appropriately armed for attacking a ship.
> 
> 5) The Israeli torpedo boats disengaged as soon as it became clear the Liberty was an American ship.
> 
> 6) The Liberty did fire on the Israeli torpedo boats (with full justification).
Click to expand...

Keep making excuses for Israeli...  We know where you heart is at and it is not America First.  By the way how do you excuse the Israelis firing on the life rafts?


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another person who whines about the attack on the U.S.S. Liberty (tragic but not intentional and typical of nations attacking neutral ships and aircraft).
> 
> The U.S. agreed to provide continuous economic and military support for Israel in order for Israel to agree to the Camp David Peace Accord with Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another Israeli firster,,,,, Amazing how you can write off American lives when it come to Israel.  That was no case of mistaken identity! it was a deliberate attack on n American ship flying an
> American flag on a clear day in broad daylight both by air and by sea.
> So how long does the Unites States have to support this parasite of a country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you ignore the obvious:
> 
> 1) There are no indications the U.S. flag (which was large and very heavy) was flying well enough to be readily seen.
> 
> 2) Israel had no possible motive for attacking the Liberty.
> 
> 3) The Israeli aircraft like most western Air Forces are known for poor identification of surface targets.
> 
> 4) The Israeli aircraft were not appropriately armed for attacking a ship.
> 
> 5) The Israeli torpedo boats disengaged as soon as it became clear the Liberty was an American ship.
> 
> 6) The Liberty did fire on the Israeli torpedo boats (with full justification).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making excuses for Israeli...  We know where you heart is at and it is not America First.  By the way how do you excuse the Israelis firing on the life rafts?
Click to expand...

claimed but never proven.   

And I've always supported America first.     And I can't forget that in response to the attack on the U.S.S. Liberty,  Israel saved the lives of hundreds of American pilots in the Vietnam War.


----------



## Desperado

Dayton3 said:


> claimed but never proven.


I knew you were going to say that..  even though Liberty survivors who were eyewitnesses to the shooting testified to that fact, but being a Israeli Firster you believe Israel over Americans.


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> claimed but never proven.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were going to say that..  even though Liberty survivors who were eyewitnesses to the shooting testified to that fact, but being a Israeli Firster you believe Israel over Americans.
Click to expand...

You are smart enough to know that eyewitness testimony is considered the LEAST reliable form of evidence.


----------



## Sunni Man

Dayton3 said:


> *2) Israel had no possible motive for attacking the Liberty.*


Incorrect ... 
The Israeli's wanted to sink the USS Liberty with all sailors lost and then blame Egypt for the attack on the ship. In the hope the American government would enter into the war on Israels side.
But their plan backfired when the Liberty refused to sick even after continually being attacked with bombs and torpedos.


----------



## Jets

Agree in principle. Our government needs to reevaluate its priorities regarding foreign aid.


----------



## Dayton3

Sunni Man said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Israel had no possible motive for attacking the Liberty.*
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect ...
> The Israeli's wanted to sink the USS Liberty with all sailors lost and then blame Egypt for the attack on the ship. In the hope the American government would enter into the war on Israels side.
> But their plan backfired when the Liberty refused to sick even after continually being attacked with bombs and torpedos.
Click to expand...


Utterly ridiculous.    At the time of the attack on the Liberty,   Israel had already effectively won the war with no help from the U.S. (the U.S. didn't provide major help in any of their wars until the Yom Kippur War in 1973).


----------



## BlackSand

.

Strategically speaking, Israel is the least of our worries when considering the bedfellows our current Banana Republic is courting.

Not dismissing the subject entirely, but if two kids want to fight over a cookie when there is a whole chocolate cake on the table ...
Well, it's just kind of stupid ... 

.​


----------



## Dayton3

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Strategically speaking, Israel is the least of our worries when considering the bedfellows our current Banana Republic is courting.
> 
> Not dismissing the subject entirely, but if two kids want to fight over a cookie when there is a whole chocolate cake on the table ...
> Well, it's just kind of stupid ...
> 
> .​


x
Not sure how your analogy works.    The Middle East is not exactly rich in resources like water and arable land.


----------



## BlackSand

Dayton3 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> 
> 
> 
> x
> Not sure how your analogy works.    The Middle East is not exactly rich in resources like water and arable land.
Click to expand...

.

Sweetie ... I ain't talking about resources, other than who is covering your six.

Good, bad or indifferent ... If you have a problem with Israel while the assclowns on the Beltway are flirting with Iran ...
You are just a stupid motherfucker ...   


.​


----------



## Sunni Man

Dayton3 said:


> *Utterly ridiculous.    At the time of the attack on the Liberty,   Israel had already effectively won the war with no help from the U.S. *


Incorrect ... 
The war wasn't totally finished, and could still turn against Israel.
Plus, Israel had used up almost all of its bombs and ammunition, and desperately wanted the war to end quickly.
But if Israel could succeed in tricking the U.S. into entering the conflict. It would then have all the supplies and weapons it needed in case the war continued longer than expected.


----------



## Dayton3

Sunni Man said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Utterly ridiculous.    At the time of the attack on the Liberty,   Israel had already effectively won the war with no help from the U.S. *
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect ...
> The war wasn't totally finished, and could still turn against Israel.
> Plus, Israel had used up almost all of its bombs and ammunition, and needed the war to end quickly.
> But if Israel could succeed in tricking the U.S. into entering the conflict. It would have all the supplies and weapons it needed.
Click to expand...

All that was left were the Syrians and they were not remotely a match for Israel.


----------



## DudleySmith

Ah, the ridiculous conspiratorial bullshit over the Liberty that never goes away.  A disguised freighter, one that looked similar to a known freighter carrying PLO vermin and tracked to Egypt days earlier, entered a designated war zone all civilian shipping had been warned away from, where flags mean absolutely nothing when terrorists hide behind false flags as a matter of course, and our own intelligence agencies couldn't be bothered to send a heads up like a sane person would. All the rest of these 'details' are completely irrelevant. It was our own fault., period. put the blame where it belongs, on Arab terrorist gangsters who conduct terrorist attacks from civilian ships.


----------



## DudleySmith

Sunni Man said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Utterly ridiculous.    At the time of the attack on the Liberty,   Israel had already effectively won the war with no help from the U.S. *
> 
> 
> 
> I
> But if Israel could succeed in tricking the U.S. into entering the conflict. It would then have all the supplies and weapons it needed in case the war continued longer than expected.
Click to expand...


Yeah, cuz dem Joooooos are too stupid to hide the marking on their aircraft and Naval assets, right? lol what a dumb claim, even for this place.


----------



## Desperado

DudleySmith said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Utterly ridiculous.    At the time of the attack on the Liberty,   Israel had already effectively won the war with no help from the U.S. *
> 
> 
> 
> I
> But if Israel could succeed in tricking the U.S. into entering the conflict. It would then have all the supplies and weapons it needed in case the war continued longer than expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, cuz dem Joooooos are too stupid to hide the marking on their aircraft and Naval assets, right? lol what a dumb claim, even for this place.
Click to expand...

The USS Liberty did not play their game and it did not sink like Israel thought it would.  They expected no survivors that's why they strafed the life rafts with machine gun fire. Israel was also jamming the radio frequencies so no messages could not get out.  They wanted the ship sunk with no survivors so they could draw America into their war.  That is why they were not concerned about the markings on their torpedo boats and planes.


----------



## DudleySmith

Desperado said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Utterly ridiculous.    At the time of the attack on the Liberty,   Israel had already effectively won the war with no help from the U.S. *
> 
> 
> 
> I
> But if Israel could succeed in tricking the U.S. into entering the conflict. It would then have all the supplies and weapons it needed in case the war continued longer than expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, cuz dem Joooooos are too stupid to hide the marking on their aircraft and Naval assets, right? lol what a dumb claim, even for this place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The USS Liberty did not play their game and it did not sink like Israel thought it would.  They expected no survivors that's why they strafed the life rafts with machine gun fire. Israel was also jamming the radio frequencies so no messages could not get out.  They wanted the ship sunk with no survivors so they could draw America into their war.  That is why they were not concerned about the markings on their torpedo boats and planes.
Click to expand...


Rubbish. The flag didn't matter and was meaninfless as an identifier thanks  to Arab terrorist tactics frequently used in the region. Take it up with the U.S.  Intel officers and their moronic decision to send the ship into a designated war zone without the courtesy and common sense to notify the combatants of its presence and location. What reason could they have had to be there in the first place?


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Utterly ridiculous.    At the time of the attack on the Liberty,   Israel had already effectively won the war with no help from the U.S. *
> 
> 
> 
> I
> But if Israel could succeed in tricking the U.S. into entering the conflict. It would then have all the supplies and weapons it needed in case the war continued longer than expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, cuz dem Joooooos are too stupid to hide the marking on their aircraft and Naval assets, right? lol what a dumb claim, even for this place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The USS Liberty did not play their game and it did not sink like Israel thought it would.  They expected no survivors that's why they strafed the life rafts with machine gun fire. Israel was also jamming the radio frequencies so no messages could not get out.  They wanted the ship
Click to expand...

Given that the U.S. was facing an imminent war with the Soviets,   there was no chance whatsoever of the U.S. helping  Israel. 


Desperado said:


> with no survivors so they could draw America into their war.  That is why they were not concerned about the markings on their torpedo boats and planes.


----------



## Dayton3

Remember that days prior to the attack on the Liberty the Israelis specifically ask the U.S. to provide a naval liaison to facilitate communication between Israel and the U.S.


----------



## Sunni Man

Dayton3 said:


> *Remember that days prior to the attack on the Liberty the Israelis specifically ask the U.S. to provide a naval liaison to facilitate communication between Israel and the U.S.*


The zionist Israeli pukes fabricated a bunch of lies to cover up the real reason why they attacked the USS Liberty. ...


----------



## Dayton3

Sunni Man said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Remember that days prior to the attack on the Liberty the Israelis specifically ask the U.S. to provide a naval liaison to facilitate communication between Israel and the U.S.*
> 
> 
> 
> The zionist Israeli pukes fabricated a bunch of lies to cover up the real reason why they attacked the USS Liberty. ...
Click to expand...


You seriously think Israel wanted or needed U.S. help against the already defeated Egyptians, Jordanians and hapless Syrians. ?


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Utterly ridiculous.    At the time of the attack on the Liberty,   Israel had already effectively won the war with no help from the U.S. *
> 
> 
> 
> I
> But if Israel could succeed in tricking the U.S. into entering the conflict. It would then have all the supplies and weapons it needed in case the war continued longer than expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, cuz dem Joooooos are too stupid to hide the marking on their aircraft and Naval assets, right? lol what a dumb claim, even for this place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The USS Liberty did not play their game and it did not sink like Israel thought it would.  They expected no survivors that's why they strafed the life rafts with machine gun fire. Israel was also jamming the radio frequencies so no messages could not get out.  They wanted the ship sunk with no survivors so they could draw America into their war.  That is why they were not concerned about the markings on their torpedo boats and planes.
Click to expand...


There is no actual physical evidence that Israel ever strafed the life rafts. 

If Israel wanted "no survivors" from the Liberty they would've used actual anti ship weapons in the initial air strike rather than napalm.


----------



## Sunni Man

*USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
*(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
*The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed.
He explains in his eye witness account the reasons why the deliberate attack was covered up by both the Israeli and American governments.
*


----------



## Dayton3

Sunni Man said:


> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*



Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.


----------



## Sunni Man

Dayton3 said:


> *Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.*


You really are a total retard.
The surviving Navy sailor of the Liberty attack in the video was there and saw with his own eyes everything that went on during the day of the attack.
He received a Purple Heart medal for his wounds during the attack.
And you have the audacity to say his testimony isn't valid. ...


----------



## Crepitus

Natural Citizen said:


> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!


Why are they "due" anything?


----------



## DudleySmith

Sunni Man said:


> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed.
> He explains in his eye witness account the reasons why the deliberate attack was covered up by both the Israeli and American governments.
> *


So your claim is the Israelis could shut down an Arab invasion in 6 days, but they couldn't sink an unarmed freighter if the wanted to? lol okay.


----------



## Desperado

Dayton3 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
Click to expand...

Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.


----------



## Sunni Man

*Another surviving Navy sailor of the attack on the USS Liberty.
He attends the Liberty's survivors annual reunions, and says that all of the surviving members know without a doubt the Israeli's were aware they were attacking an American ship and were trying sink it and kill the entire crew..*


----------



## Desperado

DudleySmith said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed.
> He explains in his eye witness account the reasons why the deliberate attack was covered up by both the Israeli and American governments.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim is the Israelis could shut down an Arab invasion in 6 days, but they couldn't sink an unarmed freighter if the wanted to? lol okay.
Click to expand...

Israel maybe well suited for land warfare but no one claimed they were adept at naval warfare.


----------



## Sunni Man

DudleySmith said:


> *So your claim is the Israelis could shut down an Arab invasion in 6 days, but they couldn't sink an unarmed freighter if the wanted to? lol okay.*


I'm not making "claims" you freakin nitwit.  ... 
If you would have taken the time to watch the video.
The attack survivor said that Navy experts agreed, the USS Liberty should have quickly sank after being hit by the first torpedo, but somehow managed to stay afloat.
When the ship was later boarded by Navy personal to retrieve the bodies of the sailor's who had been killed. They discovered a second torpedo that was a dud, lodged deep into the ships hull.
It was almost a miracle the second torpedo failed to detonate. Because if it had exploded, the Naval experts said the USS Liberty would have sunk immediately.


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
Click to expand...

Why do you constantly accuse me of being loyal to Israel.    And you know what I've said about eyewitness evidence is true.

There is nothing about an eyewitness being member of the U.S. military that should indicate their testimony is fully reliable.


----------



## Dayton3

DudleySmith said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed.
> He explains in his eye witness account the reasons why the deliberate attack was covered up by both the Israeli and American governments.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim is the Israelis could shut down an Arab invasion in 6 days, but they couldn't sink an unarmed freighter if the wanted to? lol okay.
Click to expand...


That is indeed what he is claiming.    Though strictly speaking the Liberty did have four machine guns.    They fired on the Israeli torpedo boats with one of them.


----------



## Desperado

Dayton3 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you constantly accuse me of being loyal to Israel.    And you know what I've said about eyewitness evidence is true.
> 
> There is nothing about an eyewitness being member of the U.S. military that should indicate their testimony is fully reliable.
Click to expand...

You are an Israeli apologist.  You take their word for it, people that were not even there. You dis American military people that were on board and saw the attack first hand.  Why don;t you move to Israel since you love it more than America.


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you constantly accuse me of being loyal to Israel.    And you know what I've said about eyewitness evidence is true.
> 
> There is nothing about an eyewitness being member of the U.S. military that should indicate their testimony is fully reliable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an Israeli apologist.  You take their word for it, people that were not even there. You dis American military people that were on board and saw the attack first hand.  Why don;t you move to Israel since you love it more than America.
Click to expand...


Why don't you shut the hell up you liar.


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you constantly accuse me of being loyal to Israel.    And you know what I've said about eyewitness evidence is true.
> 
> There is nothing about an eyewitness being member of the U.S. military that should indicate their testimony is fully reliable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an Israeli apologist.  You take their word for it, people that were not even there. You dis American military people that were on board and saw the attack first hand.  Why don;t you move to Israel since you love it more than America.
Click to expand...


Why do you accept the accounts of U.S. military personnel?    Even though they are military personnel,   that doesn't change the fact that eyewitnesses are considered the LEAST reliable form of evidence.


----------



## Desperado

Dayton3 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you constantly accuse me of being loyal to Israel.    And you know what I've said about eyewitness evidence is true.
> 
> There is nothing about an eyewitness being member of the U.S. military that should indicate their testimony is fully reliable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an Israeli apologist.  You take their word for it, people that were not even there. You dis American military people that were on board and saw the attack first hand.  Why don;t you move to Israel since you love it more than America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you shut the hell up you liar.
Click to expand...

Please tell me where I lied?


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you constantly accuse me of being loyal to Israel.    And you know what I've said about eyewitness evidence is true.
> 
> There is nothing about an eyewitness being member of the U.S. military that should indicate their testimony is fully reliable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an Israeli apologist.  You take their word for it, people that were not even there. You dis American military people that were on board and saw the attack first hand.  Why don;t you move to Israel since you love it more than America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you shut   the hell up you liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell me where I lied?
Click to expand...


You claimed I loved Israel more than the United States.    I've never even been to Israel.    Nor do I know any citizen of Israel.     But I detest tribalism.    Including the mindless tribalism that suggests we must always take the accounts of U.S. military personnel as the God's honest truth regardless. 

And I know what you're going to say next "Why would U.S. crewman on the Liberty "lie"."     I'm not suggesting they lied at all.    Simply saying that when people are endangered their accounts tend to be distorted.


----------



## Desperado

Dayton3 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you constantly accuse me of being loyal to Israel.    And you know what I've said about eyewitness evidence is true.
> 
> There is nothing about an eyewitness being member of the U.S. military that should indicate their testimony is fully reliable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an Israeli apologist.  You take their word for it, people that were not even there. You dis American military people that were on board and saw the attack first hand.  Why don;t you move to Israel since you love it more than America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you shut   the hell up you liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell me where I lied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed I loved Israel more than the United States.    I've never even been to Israel.    Nor do I know any citizen of Israel.     But I detest tribalism.    Including the mindless tribalism that suggests we must always take the accounts of U.S. military personnel as the God's honest truth regardless.
> 
> And I know what you're going to say next "Why would U.S. crewman on the Liberty "lie"."     I'm not suggesting they lied at all.    Simply saying that when people are endangered their accounts tend to be distorted.
Click to expand...

So now you consider Patriotism  equates to tribalism! Good to know where you are coming from.


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you constantly accuse me of being loyal to Israel.    And you know what I've said about eyewitness evidence is true.
> 
> There is nothing about an eyewitness being member of the U.S. military that should indicate their testimony is fully reliable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an Israeli apologist.  You take their word for it, people that were not even there. You dis American military people that were on board and saw the attack first hand.  Why don;t you move to Israel since you love it more than America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you shut   the hell up you liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell me where I lied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed I loved Israel more than the United States.    I've never even been to Israel.    Nor do I know any citizen of Israel.     But I detest tribalism.    Including the mindless tribalism that suggests we must always take the accounts of U.S. military personnel as the God's honest truth regardless.
> 
> And I know what you're going to say next "Why would U.S. crewman on the Liberty "lie"."     I'm not suggesting they lied at all.    Simply saying that when people are endangered their accounts tend to be distorted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you consider Patriotism  equates to tribalism! Good to know where you are coming from.
Click to expand...

You still haven't explained why you support the accounts of crewman aboard the Liberty when as I've pointed out eyewitness evidence is considered the least reliable (something you have never denied).


----------



## DudleySmith

Sunni Man said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So your claim is the Israelis could shut down an Arab invasion in 6 days, but they couldn't sink an unarmed freighter if the wanted to? lol okay.*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not making "claims" you freakin nitwit.  ...
> If you would have taken the time to watch the video.
> The attack survivor said that Navy experts agreed, the USS Liberty should have quickly sank after being hit by the first torpedo, but somehow managed to stay afloat.
> When the ship was later boarded by Navy personal to retrieve the bodies of the sailor's who had been killed. They discovered a second torpedo that was a dud, lodged deep into the ships hull.
> It was almost a miracle the second torpedo failed to detonate. Because if it had exploded, the Naval experts said the USS Liberty would have sunk immediately.
Click to expand...


All I see is a bunch of tards pissed off at the wrong people; maybe they think Israel will lay  some big bucks on them if they go away or something. I know exactly what happened and it sucks to be them but we've had friendly fire issues in every single war we were ever in, so they can grow up.


----------



## DudleySmith

Dayton3 said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed.
> He explains in his eye witness account the reasons why the deliberate attack was covered up by both the Israeli and American governments.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim is the Israelis could shut down an Arab invasion in 6 days, but they couldn't sink an unarmed freighter if the wanted to? lol okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is indeed what he is claiming.    Though strictly speaking the Liberty did have four machine guns.    They fired on the Israeli torpedo boats with one of them.
Click to expand...


We have the radio broadcasts from the pilots during the mission; it's clear they were holding back and trying to get their command to verify if it was a U.S. ship, and their command kept ordering them to attack, then they finally got U.S. Intel to verify it was indeed ours. It doesn't take long to sink an old ship if they were not holding back.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Natural Citizen said:


> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!


No surprise there,jimmy carter said it best when he  correctly said if you don’t support Israel you don’t last long in your career as a politician.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dayton3 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you constantly accuse me of being loyal to Israel.    And you know what I've said about eyewitness evidence is true.
> 
> There is nothing about an eyewitness being member of the U.S. military that should indicate their testimony is fully reliable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an Israeli apologist.  You take their word for it, people that were not even there. You dis American military people that were on board and saw the attack first hand.  Why don;t you move to Israel since you love it more than America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you shut   the hell up you liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell me where I lied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed I loved Israel more than the United States.    I've never even been to Israel.    Nor do I know any citizen of Israel.     But I detest tribalism.    Including the mindless tribalism that suggests we must always take the accounts of U.S. military personnel as the God's honest truth regardless.
> 
> And I know what you're going to say next "Why would U.S. crewman on the Liberty "lie"."     I'm not suggesting they lied at all.    Simply saying that when people are endangered their accounts tend to be distorted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you consider Patriotism  equates to tribalism! Good to know where you are coming from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven't explained why you support the accounts of crewman aboard the Liberty when as I've pointed out eyewitness evidence is considered the least reliable (something you have never denied).
Click to expand...

   What a troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Desperado said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
Click to expand...


amen to that.


----------



## surada

Missourian said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> NATO is beneficial and pays their share.
> 
> 
> 
> First..if we're paying 70%...NATO isn't paying their share.
> 
> Second...explain how a giving money to our allies in Europe is any different than giving money to our allies in the middle east...I'll wait...
Click to expand...


You mean Israel? We also pay Egypt about 2 billion for 90  million people.

Who else are we payng welfare to in the ME?


----------



## Dayton3

surada said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> NATO is beneficial and pays their share.
> 
> 
> 
> First..if we're paying 70%...NATO isn't paying their share.
> 
> Second...explain how a giving money to our allies in Europe is any different than giving money to our allies in the middle east...I'll wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Israel? We also pay Egypt about 2 billion for 90  million people.
> 
> Who else are we payng welfare to in the ME?
Click to expand...

paying Egypt and Israel was the price President Carter agreed to to get both nations to agree to the Camp David Peace Accord.


----------



## justinacolmena

Desperado said:


> We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans. Fuck Israel


Israel needs a REGIME CHANGE if they want any more money from the United States. Strings attached, full auditing and U.S. oversight and control of how any aid money is spent. Otherwise it just all goes to the Palestinians and nobody cares.


----------



## Dayton3

After the attack on the U.S.S. Liberty,   Israel gave the U.S.   several MIG fighters (that they captured from Egypt and Syria) to practice against and develop tactics in how to combat in the skies over Vietnam.    The book "Dark Eagles"  indicates that those actions probably saved the lives of HUNDREDS of U.S. pilots in  aerial combat over Vietnam.


----------



## beautress

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense. Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Like one of the two or three craziest regimes on earth (I would rate them Iran, China and N. Korea)
> needs a reason to want to destroy us?
> 
> Israel is a strong ally and democracy in one of the most strategic areas on the planet.
> Help destabilize Iran by supporting Israel? Or just abandon Israel to the ring of crazies that surround them?
> 
> That's not even a question. It's a no brain decision for our own good.
Click to expand...

Our goal under Trump was to give incentives for Middle East countries to find common goals and to help each other out of trouble.

I do not know whether President Biden wants to build on peace or bring the curtains down on Israel. 

It is by far better to establish peace than to encourage rancor, conquests and killing each other. 

I preferred the peace President Trump started for the Middle East countries to work together.

It seems as though terror is rearing its ugly head again and supporting war has drawbacks.

My prayer is that President Biden encourages his state department to take the high road to peace.

We lose a lot fewer young men and women in times of peace than in times of war.

I'm just saying.


----------



## justinacolmena

Rigby5 said:


> They were saved by the Egyptians when there was a really bad drought in their native Sinai peninsula.


This is true.


Rigby5 said:


> The Hebrew were not slaves in Egypt.



14 For the Sodomites did not receive those, whom they knew not when they came: but these {namely the Egyptians} brought friends into bondage, that had well deserved of them.
15 And not only so, but peradventure some respect shall be had of those {Sodomites}, because they used strangers not friendly:
16 But these {Egyptians} very grievously afflicted them, whom they had received with feastings, and were already made partakers of the same laws with them.
17 Therefore even with blindness were these {Egyptians} stricken {in the plague of darkness}, as those {Sodomites} were at the doors of the righteous man {Lot}: when, being compassed about with horrible great darkness, every one sought the passage of his own doors.
18 For the elements were changed in themselves by a kind of harmony, like as in a psaltery notes change the name of the tune, and yet are always sounds; which may well be perceived by the sight of the things that have been done.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

beautress said:


> I do not know whether President Biden wants to build on peace or bring the curtains down on Israel.


Judging by Biden's eagerness to reconstitute the Obama era nukes for Iran deal (which fortunately
Iran, now in a snit, says they don't need anymore) I would say is a pure green light for
terrorism once again in the Middle East, which is exactly what we are seeing.

Iran obviously thinks Biden has their backs...the terrorism is back on again.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Dayton3 said:


> After the attack on the U.S.S. Liberty, Israel gave the U.S. several MIG fighters (that they captured from Egypt and Syria) to practice against and develop tactics in how to combat in the skies over Vietnam. The book "Dark Eagles" indicates that those actions probably saved the lives of HUNDREDS of U.S. pilots in aerial combat over Vietnam.


Agreed! That old anti Semitic attempt to make  the anomalous USS Liberty attack some sort of proof
that Israel is what? _Out to destroy the only thing between them and destruction at the hands of
Iran and the rest of the barbarians?_
That makes so much sense. 

Israel has saved hundreds US lives and provided countless instances where their intelligence and
covert actions have saved thousands more. The debt for the USS Liberty has been repaid a thousand
times. The anti Israel zealots can fuck off!


----------



## Issa

San Souci said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> So Israel is to blame for the FACT that Islam is a terrorist cult?
Click to expand...

Islam is a terrorist cult ?
Who killed the natives, the African slaves, Vietnamese, iraq, Afghanistan, central America....Islam segregated the blacks in the US? Armed and aided the drug lords in Colombia and Mexico to fund their influence in the region ruining millions of Americans lives due to addiction?


----------



## Issa

Thousands of homeless vets and the racist cons are OK with sending money to their Jewish masters as if they have a choice. No sweeties, thry own your ass, thry told you what to do, you have to fight their wars for them (Iraq, Syria and soon Iran).


----------



## Issa

Sunni Man said:


> *Another surviving Navy sailor of the attack on the USS Liberty.
> He attends the Liberty's survivors annual reunions, and says that all of the surviving members know without a doubt the Israeli's were aware they were attacking an American ship and were trying sink it and kill the entire crew..*


Unbelievable. The survivors telling the world that the Israelis knew that was an American ship but the cons in here are denying it happened ? What happened to America first ?


----------



## Gdjjr

toobfreak said:


> He is a Jew hater who wants the demise of Israel.


        

*Biden gives Israel more weapons even as Gaza is bleeding*


----------



## Dayton3

Issa said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> So Israel is to blame for the FACT that Islam is a terrorist cult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is a terrorist cult ?
> Who killed the natives, the African slaves, Vietnamese, iraq, Afghanistan, central America....Islam segregated the blacks in the US? Armed and aided the drug lords in Colombia and Mexico to fund their influence in the region ruining millions of Americans lives due to addiction?
Click to expand...

Democrats mainly.


----------



## Dayton3

Issa said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Another surviving Navy sailor of the attack on the USS Liberty.
> He attends the Liberty's survivors annual reunions, and says that all of the surviving members know without a doubt the Israeli's were aware they were attacking an American ship and were trying sink it and kill the entire crew..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. The survivors telling the world that the Israelis knew that was an American ship but the cons in here are denying it happened ? What happened to America first ?
Click to expand...


For the simple fact that eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST reliable form of evidence.


----------



## Meathead

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.


Bit of a p___y. aren't you?


----------



## K9Buck

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.


Bullshit.


----------



## San Souci

Issa said:


> Thousands of homeless vets and the racist cons are OK with sending money to their Jewish masters as if they have a choice. No sweeties, thry own your ass, thry told you what to do, you have to fight their wars for them (Iraq, Syria and soon Iran).


Good.Should NUKE Iran.


----------



## K9Buck

Sunni Man said:


> About 95% of America's problems in the Middle East has to do with our unwavering support of Israel. ...


Bullshit.  

The middle-east, save Israel, is the problem.  Israel is the only nation in the region that has a democratic system.


----------



## Sunni Man

K9Buck said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel is the only nation in the region that has a democratic system.*
Click to expand...

Incorrect Poindexter. ... 
Egypt, Turkey, Lebanon, Iran, and Iraq. are all functioning Democracy's that chose their leaders by the people voting.


----------



## K9Buck

Sunni Man said:


> Egypt, Turkey, Lebanon, Iran, and Iraq. are all functioning Democracy's.


Iran is a democracy?


----------



## Sunni Man

K9Buck said:


> *Iran is a democracy?*


Look it up.
The citizen's vote in their leader. ...


----------



## K9Buck

Sunni Man said:


> Look it up.
> The citizen's vote in their leader. ...


Ah, ok, I hear ya.  

Sort of like North Korea's elections.


----------



## Sunni Man

K9Buck said:


> *Ah, ok, I hear ya.
> Sort of like North Korea's elections.*


Nope, Iran has legitimate elections with viable presidential and parliament candidates. ...


----------



## Issa

San Souci said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of homeless vets and the racist cons are OK with sending money to their Jewish masters as if they have a choice. No sweeties, thry own your ass, thry told you what to do, you have to fight their wars for them (Iraq, Syria and soon Iran).
> 
> 
> 
> Good.Should NUKE Iran.
Click to expand...

Go for it. Russia and China will just standby.


----------



## Dayton3

Issa said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of homeless vets and the racist cons are OK with sending money to their Jewish masters as if they have a choice. No sweeties, thry own your ass, thry told you what to do, you have to fight their wars for them (Iraq, Syria and soon Iran).
> 
> 
> 
> Good.Should NUKE Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go for it. Russia and China will just standby.
Click to expand...

Why would the Russians or the Chinese risk nuclear confrontation on behalf of Iran?


----------



## Issa

Dayton3 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of homeless vets and the racist cons are OK with sending money to their Jewish masters as if they have a choice. No sweeties, thry own your ass, thry told you what to do, you have to fight their wars for them (Iraq, Syria and soon Iran).
> 
> 
> 
> Good.Should NUKE Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go for it. Russia and China will just standby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would the Russians or the Chinese risk nuclear confrontation on behalf of Iran?
Click to expand...

Because they could be next. Whoever drops the first nuke, say goodbye to the whole world. Don't forget Pakistan has Nukes, possibly Iran also both Muslim countries. We can throw in N.korea to the mix.


----------



## Sunni Man

Dayton3 said:


> *Why would the Russians or the Chinese risk nuclear confrontation on behalf of Iran?*


Simple, because Iran is their client state and located close to both of them.
Just like we would risk nuclear confrontation with China over our pledge to protect the tiny island of Taiwan. ...


----------



## Dayton3

Sunni Man said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why would the Russians or the Chinese risk nuclear confrontation on behalf of Iran?*
> 
> 
> 
> Simple, because Iran is their client state and located close to both of them.
> Just like we would risk nuclear confrontation with China over our pledge to protect the tiny island of Taiwan. ...
Click to expand...

The U.S. isn't going to use nuclear weapons to protect Taiwan either. 

And that "tiny island" is as large as some of the largest U.S. states in terms of population.


----------



## Sunni Man

Dayton3 said:


> *The U.S. isn't going to use nuclear weapons to protect Taiwan either.
> And that "tiny island" is as large as some of the largest U.S. states in terms of population.*


Both China and the U.S. have staked their nation's reputation on the disposition of the tiny island of Taiwan.
If China ever invaded Taiwan, both nation's would go nuclear, if that's what it took to militarily resolve the issue. ..


----------



## San Souci

Sunni Man said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ah, ok, I hear ya.
> Sort of like North Korea's elections.*
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Iran has legitimate elections with viable presidential and parliament candidates. ...
Click to expand...

No. The Son of Satan Khamini RULES.


----------



## justinacolmena

San Souci said:


> No such thing as Palistine. Those scum are Arab Terrorists.


Yeah, sure, but giving more money to Israel isn't the solution


----------



## Issa

San Souci said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ah, ok, I hear ya.
> Sort of like North Korea's elections.*
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Iran has legitimate elections with viable presidential and parliament candidates. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Son of Satan Khamini RULES.
Click to expand...

This subject to is too complex for your little brain. I bet you can't even point these countries on a map. 
All you do is bark profanities.


----------



## San Souci

Issa said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ah, ok, I hear ya.
> Sort of like North Korea's elections.*
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Iran has legitimate elections with viable presidential and parliament candidates. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Son of Satan Khamini RULES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This subject to is too complex for your little brain. I bet you can't even point these countries on a map.
> All you do is bark profanities.
Click to expand...

Don't read it then. I don't respond to Camel Jockies.


----------



## Quasar44

Rigby5 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> So Israel is to blame for the FACT that Islam is a terrorist cult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES!
> Islam is not going out and attacking anyone.
> But by European Zionists trying to invade and takeover Palestine, they have forced the Moslems to retaliate.
Click to expand...

Again most Israelis are from Middle East nations


----------



## Quasar44

Ashkenazi Jews of pure blood have strong DNA ties to Lebanese


----------



## Issa

San Souci said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ah, ok, I hear ya.
> Sort of like North Korea's elections.*
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Iran has legitimate elections with viable presidential and parliament candidates. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Son of Satan Khamini RULES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This subject to is too complex for your little brain. I bet you can't even point these countries on a map.
> All you do is bark profanities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't read it then. I don't respond to Camel Jockies.
Click to expand...

Ok hillbilly.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Issa said:


> Unbelievable. The survivors telling the world that the Israelis knew that was an American ship but the cons in here are denying it happened ? What happened to America first ?


The Pentagon investigated the matter and was satisfied Israel thought the Liberty was an Egyptian vessel.

_Let me ask a "sharp guy" like you what Israel had to gain by deliberately attacking their primary ally in the whole world? _

Your old anti Israel bigotry has one specious tale that is told over and over again even though
it makes zero sense: That Israel would deliberately attack their primary ally in a hostile world where the US
was Israel's principal source of support.

Get a new story the next time you want to break out the anti Jew fables.


----------



## San Souci

Issa said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ah, ok, I hear ya.
> Sort of like North Korea's elections.*
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Iran has legitimate elections with viable presidential and parliament candidates. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The Son of Satan Khamini RULES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This subject to is too complex for your little brain. I bet you can't even point these countries on a map.
> All you do is bark profanities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't read it then. I don't respond to Camel Jockies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok hillbilly.
Click to expand...

OK Sissy Boy.


----------



## Desperado

Bottom Line: Israel is a parasite that lives on American welfare.
They have never done anything that benefits the US.  If it were not for Israel we would not be in any wars in the Mideast.  The US has way to many Israeli firsters in government, these are the traitors that care more for Israel than they do for the United States,  Remember that Israel only cares what is best for Israel.


----------



## surada

Natural Citizen said:


> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!




Staying at war with the neighbors for 70 years is not very smart. Now they threaten Europe and the US if they lose.









						Extract: The Gun and the Olive Branch by David Hirst
					

David Hirst's account of the Arab-Israeli conflict, The Gun and the Olive Branch, caused a storm 25 years ago. In this edited extract from his new and updated edition he offers a personal and highly controversial view of the current crisis in the Middle East.




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Desperado

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. The survivors telling the world that the Israelis knew that was an American ship but the cons in here are denying it happened ? What happened to America first ?
> 
> 
> 
> The Pentagon investigated the matter and was satisfied Israel thought the Liberty was an Egyptian vessel.
> 
> _Let me ask a "sharp guy" like you what Israel had to gain by deliberately attacking their primary ally in the whole world? _
> 
> Your old anti Israel bigotry has one specious tale that is told over and over again even though
> it makes zero sense: That Israel would deliberately attack their primary ally in a hostile world where the US
> was Israel's principal source of support.
> 
> Get a new story the next time you want to break out the anti Jew fables.
Click to expand...

it makes zero sense: That Israel could mistake an American Naval Ship with multiple antennas  flying the American flag in broad daylight by both the Israel air force and the Israeli navy and claim that it was an Egyptian vessel!  Israel still cannot explain why they strafe the Liberty's life rafts when they were deployed, that is a war crime by itself.   The coverup starts with LBJ and worked it way down the ranks in the US Navy


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Bottom Line: Israel is a parasite that lives on American welfare.
> They have never done anything that benefits the US.  If it were not for Israel we would not be in any wars in the Mideast.  The US has way to many Israeli firsters in government, these are the traitors that care more for Israel than they do for the United States,  Remember that Israel only cares what is best for Israel.



You forgot the Vietnam War.     Israel saved the lives of hundreds of U.S. pilots in the Vietnam War.    

And the U.S. was fighting Muslims in the Middle East more than 100 years before Israel was created


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. The survivors telling the world that the Israelis knew that was an American ship but the cons in here are denying it happened ? What happened to America first ?
> 
> 
> 
> The Pentagon investigated the matter and was satisfied Israel thought the Liberty was an Egyptian vessel.
> 
> _Let me ask a "sharp guy" like you what Israel had to gain by deliberately attacking their primary ally in the whole world? _
> 
> Your old anti Israel bigotry has one specious tale that is told over and over again even though
> it makes zero sense: That Israel would deliberately attack their primary ally in a hostile world where the US
> was Israel's principal source of support.
> 
> Get a new story the next time you want to break out the anti Jew fables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it makes zero sense: That Israel could mistake an American Naval Ship with multiple antennas  flying the American flag in broad daylight by both the Israel air force and the Israeli navy and claim that it was an Egyptian vessel!  Israel still cannot explain why they strafe the Liberty's life rafts when they were deployed, that is a war crime by itself.   The coverup starts with LBJ and worked it way down the ranks in the US Navy
Click to expand...


Israel did not strafe the life rafts of the Liberty.     There is no independent evidence that they did so.

And the first flag the Liberty was flying was destroyed in the initial gun attack by the IDF fighters.    A low level,  high speed attack.

You don't know I suppose how crushingly difficult it is for combat aircraft to identify targets on the surface.    Just look at how many British,  American and other troops have been killed by U.S. aircraft in the modern era.    Like the A-10s that shot up British and American armored vehicles in Desert Storm,  killing dozens.


----------



## Desperado

Dayton3 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom Line: Israel is a parasite that lives on American welfare.
> They have never done anything that benefits the US.  If it were not for Israel we would not be in any wars in the Mideast.  The US has way to many Israeli firsters in government, these are the traitors that care more for Israel than they do for the United States,  Remember that Israel only cares what is best for Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Vietnam War.     Israel saved the lives of hundreds of U.S. pilots in the Vietnam War.
> 
> And the U.S. was fighting Muslims in the Middle East more than 100 years before Israel was created
Click to expand...

And we were fighting the British 150 years before Israel was created, So what?


----------



## Desperado

Dayton3 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. The survivors telling the world that the Israelis knew that was an American ship but the cons in here are denying it happened ? What happened to America first ?
> 
> 
> 
> The Pentagon investigated the matter and was satisfied Israel thought the Liberty was an Egyptian vessel.
> 
> _Let me ask a "sharp guy" like you what Israel had to gain by deliberately attacking their primary ally in the whole world? _
> 
> Your old anti Israel bigotry has one specious tale that is told over and over again even though
> it makes zero sense: That Israel would deliberately attack their primary ally in a hostile world where the US
> was Israel's principal source of support.
> 
> Get a new story the next time you want to break out the anti Jew fables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it makes zero sense: That Israel could mistake an American Naval Ship with multiple antennas  flying the American flag in broad daylight by both the Israel air force and the Israeli navy and claim that it was an Egyptian vessel!  Israel still cannot explain why they strafe the Liberty's life rafts when they were deployed, that is a war crime by itself.   The coverup starts with LBJ and worked it way down the ranks in the US Navy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel did not strafe the life rafts of the Liberty.     There is no independent evidence that they did so.
> 
> And the first flag the Liberty was flying was destroyed in the initial gun attack by the IDF fighters.    A low level,  high speed attack.
> 
> You don't know I suppose how crushingly difficult it is for combat aircraft to identify targets on the surface.    Just look at how many British,  American and other troops have been killed by U.S. aircraft in the modern era.    Like the A-10s that shot up British and American armored vehicles in Desert Storm,  killing dozens.
Click to expand...

Keep making excuses for Israel,  All the Liberty survivors claimed that Israel strafed their lifeboats and I will take their word for it.


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. The survivors telling the world that the Israelis knew that was an American ship but the cons in here are denying it happened ? What happened to America first ?
> 
> 
> 
> The Pentagon investigated the matter and was satisfied Israel thought the Liberty was an Egyptian vessel.
> 
> _Let me ask a "sharp guy" like you what Israel had to gain by deliberately attacking their primary ally in the whole world? _
> 
> Your old anti Israel bigotry has one specious tale that is told over and over again even though
> it makes zero sense: That Israel would deliberately attack their primary ally in a hostile world where the US
> was Israel's principal source of support.
> 
> Get a new story the next time you want to break out the anti Jew fables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it makes zero sense: That Israel could mistake an American Naval Ship with multiple antennas  flying the American flag in broad daylight by both the Israel air force and the Israeli navy and claim that it was an Egyptian vessel!  Israel still cannot explain why they strafe the Liberty's life rafts when they were deployed, that is a war crime by itself.   The coverup starts with LBJ and worked it way down the ranks in the US Navy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel did not strafe the life rafts of the Liberty.     There is no independent evidence that they did so.
> 
> And the first flag the Liberty was flying was destroyed in the initial gun attack by the IDF fighters.    A low level,  high speed attack.
> 
> You don't know I suppose how crushingly difficult it is for combat aircraft to identify targets on the surface.    Just look at how many British,  American and other troops have been killed by U.S. aircraft in the modern era.    Like the A-10s that shot up British and American armored vehicles in Desert Storm,  killing dozens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making excuses for Israel,  All the Liberty survivors claimed that Israel strafed their lifeboats and I will take their word for it.
Click to expand...


Why?    As I've pointed out (and can be readily confirmed in many places) eyewitness accounts is historically the LEAST reliable form of evidence.


----------



## Desperado

Dayton3 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. The survivors telling the world that the Israelis knew that was an American ship but the cons in here are denying it happened ? What happened to America first ?
> 
> 
> 
> The Pentagon investigated the matter and was satisfied Israel thought the Liberty was an Egyptian vessel.
> 
> _Let me ask a "sharp guy" like you what Israel had to gain by deliberately attacking their primary ally in the whole world? _
> 
> Your old anti Israel bigotry has one specious tale that is told over and over again even though
> it makes zero sense: That Israel would deliberately attack their primary ally in a hostile world where the US
> was Israel's principal source of support.
> 
> Get a new story the next time you want to break out the anti Jew fables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it makes zero sense: That Israel could mistake an American Naval Ship with multiple antennas  flying the American flag in broad daylight by both the Israel air force and the Israeli navy and claim that it was an Egyptian vessel!  Israel still cannot explain why they strafe the Liberty's life rafts when they were deployed, that is a war crime by itself.   The coverup starts with LBJ and worked it way down the ranks in the US Navy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel did not strafe the life rafts of the Liberty.     There is no independent evidence that they did so.
> 
> And the first flag the Liberty was flying was destroyed in the initial gun attack by the IDF fighters.    A low level,  high speed attack.
> 
> You don't know I suppose how crushingly difficult it is for combat aircraft to identify targets on the surface.    Just look at how many British,  American and other troops have been killed by U.S. aircraft in the modern era.    Like the A-10s that shot up British and American armored vehicles in Desert Storm,  killing dozens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making excuses for Israel,  All the Liberty survivors claimed that Israel strafed their lifeboats and I will take their word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?    As I've pointed out (and can be readily confirmed in many places) eyewitness accounts is historically the LEAST reliable form of evidence.
Click to expand...

With one eyewitness maybe but with multiple eyewitness I will take their word over people who feel Israel can do no wrong


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. The survivors telling the world that the Israelis knew that was an American ship but the cons in here are denying it happened ? What happened to America first ?
> 
> 
> 
> The Pentagon investigated the matter and was satisfied Israel thought the Liberty was an Egyptian vessel.
> 
> _Let me ask a "sharp guy" like you what Israel had to gain by deliberately attacking their primary ally in the whole world? _
> 
> Your old anti Israel bigotry has one specious tale that is told over and over again even though
> it makes zero sense: That Israel would deliberately attack their primary ally in a hostile world where the US
> was Israel's principal source of support.
> 
> Get a new story the next time you want to break out the anti Jew fables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it makes zero sense: That Israel could mistake an American Naval Ship with multiple antennas  flying the American flag in broad daylight by both the Israel air force and the Israeli navy and claim that it was an Egyptian vessel!  Israel still cannot explain why they strafe the Liberty's life rafts when they were deployed, that is a war crime by itself.   The coverup starts with LBJ and worked it way down the ranks in the US Navy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel did not strafe the life rafts of the Liberty.     There is no independent evidence that they did so.
> 
> And the first flag the Liberty was flying was destroyed in the initial gun attack by the IDF fighters.    A low level,  high speed attack.
> 
> You don't know I suppose how crushingly difficult it is for combat aircraft to identify targets on the surface.    Just look at how many British,  American and other troops have been killed by U.S. aircraft in the modern era.    Like the A-10s that shot up British and American armored vehicles in Desert Storm,  killing dozens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making excuses for Israel,  All the Liberty survivors claimed that Israel strafed their lifeboats and I will take their word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?    As I've pointed out (and can be readily confirmed in many places) eyewitness accounts is historically the LEAST reliable form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With one eyewitness maybe but with multiple eyewitness I will take their word over people who feel Israel can do no wrong
Click to expand...


I've never maintained Israel can "do no wrong".  

Ask yourself this:    What would it take to convince you that Israel did not knowingly attack the U.S.S. Liberty (that is knew it was a U.S. vessel)


----------



## Desperado

Dayton3 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. The survivors telling the world that the Israelis knew that was an American ship but the cons in here are denying it happened ? What happened to America first ?
> 
> 
> 
> The Pentagon investigated the matter and was satisfied Israel thought the Liberty was an Egyptian vessel.
> 
> _Let me ask a "sharp guy" like you what Israel had to gain by deliberately attacking their primary ally in the whole world? _
> 
> Your old anti Israel bigotry has one specious tale that is told over and over again even though
> it makes zero sense: That Israel would deliberately attack their primary ally in a hostile world where the US
> was Israel's principal source of support.
> 
> Get a new story the next time you want to break out the anti Jew fables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it makes zero sense: That Israel could mistake an American Naval Ship with multiple antennas  flying the American flag in broad daylight by both the Israel air force and the Israeli navy and claim that it was an Egyptian vessel!  Israel still cannot explain why they strafe the Liberty's life rafts when they were deployed, that is a war crime by itself.   The coverup starts with LBJ and worked it way down the ranks in the US Navy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel did not strafe the life rafts of the Liberty.     There is no independent evidence that they did so.
> 
> And the first flag the Liberty was flying was destroyed in the initial gun attack by the IDF fighters.    A low level,  high speed attack.
> 
> You don't know I suppose how crushingly difficult it is for combat aircraft to identify targets on the surface.    Just look at how many British,  American and other troops have been killed by U.S. aircraft in the modern era.    Like the A-10s that shot up British and American armored vehicles in Desert Storm,  killing dozens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making excuses for Israel,  All the Liberty survivors claimed that Israel strafed their lifeboats and I will take their word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?    As I've pointed out (and can be readily confirmed in many places) eyewitness accounts is historically the LEAST reliable form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With one eyewitness maybe but with multiple eyewitness I will take their word over people who feel Israel can do no wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never maintained Israel can "do no wrong".
> 
> Ask yourself this:    What would it take to convince you that Israel did not knowingly attack the U.S.S. Liberty (that is knew it was a U.S. vessel)
Click to expand...

Absolutely Nothing.  The more you read the more you see that the attack was no accident.


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. The survivors telling the world that the Israelis knew that was an American ship but the cons in here are denying it happened ? What happened to America first ?
> 
> 
> 
> The Pentagon investigated the matter and was satisfied Israel thought the Liberty was an Egyptian vessel.
> 
> _Let me ask a "sharp guy" like you what Israel had to gain by deliberately attacking their primary ally in the whole world? _
> 
> Your old anti Israel bigotry has one specious tale that is told over and over again even though
> it makes zero sense: That Israel would deliberately attack their primary ally in a hostile world where the US
> was Israel's principal source of support.
> 
> Get a new story the next time you want to break out the anti Jew fables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it makes zero sense: That Israel could mistake an American Naval Ship with multiple antennas  flying the American flag in broad daylight by both the Israel air force and the Israeli navy and claim that it was an Egyptian vessel!  Israel still cannot explain why they strafe the Liberty's life rafts when they were deployed, that is a war crime by itself.   The coverup starts with LBJ and worked it way down the ranks in the US Navy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel did not strafe the life rafts of the Liberty.     There is no independent evidence that they did so.
> 
> And the first flag the Liberty was flying was destroyed in the initial gun attack by the IDF fighters.    A low level,  high speed attack.
> 
> You don't know I suppose how crushingly difficult it is for combat aircraft to identify targets on the surface.    Just look at how many British,  American and other troops have been killed by U.S. aircraft in the modern era.    Like the A-10s that shot up British and American armored vehicles in Desert Storm,  killing dozens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making excuses for Israel,  All the Liberty survivors claimed that Israel strafed their lifeboats and I will take their word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?    As I've pointed out (and can be readily confirmed in many places) eyewitness accounts is historically the LEAST reliable form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With one eyewitness maybe but with multiple eyewitness I will take their word over people who feel Israel can do no wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never maintained Israel can "do no wrong".
> 
> Ask yourself this:    What would it take to convince you that Israel did not knowingly attack the U.S.S. Liberty (that is knew it was a U.S. vessel)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely Nothing.  The more you read the more you see that the attack was no accident.
Click to expand...


Not mentioning that Israel had no possible motive for attacking the U.S.S. Liberty.  

Now you'll spout some bull about Israel wanting the U.S. to come in and fight on their side.    Ignoring the fact that the war was effectively over already.


----------



## Desperado

Dayton3 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. The survivors telling the world that the Israelis knew that was an American ship but the cons in here are denying it happened ? What happened to America first ?
> 
> 
> 
> The Pentagon investigated the matter and was satisfied Israel thought the Liberty was an Egyptian vessel.
> 
> _Let me ask a "sharp guy" like you what Israel had to gain by deliberately attacking their primary ally in the whole world? _
> 
> Your old anti Israel bigotry has one specious tale that is told over and over again even though
> it makes zero sense: That Israel would deliberately attack their primary ally in a hostile world where the US
> was Israel's principal source of support.
> 
> Get a new story the next time you want to break out the anti Jew fables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it makes zero sense: That Israel could mistake an American Naval Ship with multiple antennas  flying the American flag in broad daylight by both the Israel air force and the Israeli navy and claim that it was an Egyptian vessel!  Israel still cannot explain why they strafe the Liberty's life rafts when they were deployed, that is a war crime by itself.   The coverup starts with LBJ and worked it way down the ranks in the US Navy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel did not strafe the life rafts of the Liberty.     There is no independent evidence that they did so.
> 
> And the first flag the Liberty was flying was destroyed in the initial gun attack by the IDF fighters.    A low level,  high speed attack.
> 
> You don't know I suppose how crushingly difficult it is for combat aircraft to identify targets on the surface.    Just look at how many British,  American and other troops have been killed by U.S. aircraft in the modern era.    Like the A-10s that shot up British and American armored vehicles in Desert Storm,  killing dozens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making excuses for Israel,  All the Liberty survivors claimed that Israel strafed their lifeboats and I will take their word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?    As I've pointed out (and can be readily confirmed in many places) eyewitness accounts is historically the LEAST reliable form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With one eyewitness maybe but with multiple eyewitness I will take their word over people who feel Israel can do no wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never maintained Israel can "do no wrong".
> 
> Ask yourself this:    What would it take to convince you that Israel did not knowingly attack the U.S.S. Liberty (that is knew it was a U.S. vessel)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely Nothing.  The more you read the more you see that the attack was no accident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not mentioning that Israel had no possible motive for attacking the U.S.S. Liberty.
> 
> Now you'll spout some bull about Israel wanting the U.S. to come in and fight on their side.    Ignoring the fact that the war was effectively over already.
Click to expand...

Was the war really over by then?  Arguable at best.
Israel wanted to sink the Liberty with no survivors and blame Egypt so the US would enter the war on Israel's side.  Remember the *Mossad's* motto " "By way of deception, thou shalt do war"


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. The survivors telling the world that the Israelis knew that was an American ship but the cons in here are denying it happened ? What happened to America first ?
> 
> 
> 
> The Pentagon investigated the matter and was satisfied Israel thought the Liberty was an Egyptian vessel.
> 
> _Let me ask a "sharp guy" like you what Israel had to gain by deliberately attacking their primary ally in the whole world? _
> 
> Your old anti Israel bigotry has one specious tale that is told over and over again even though
> it makes zero sense: That Israel would deliberately attack their primary ally in a hostile world where the US
> was Israel's principal source of support.
> 
> Get a new story the next time you want to break out the anti Jew fables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it makes zero sense: That Israel could mistake an American Naval Ship with multiple antennas  flying the American flag in broad daylight by both the Israel air force and the Israeli navy and claim that it was an Egyptian vessel!  Israel still cannot explain why they strafe the Liberty's life rafts when they were deployed, that is a war crime by itself.   The coverup starts with LBJ and worked it way down the ranks in the US Navy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel did not strafe the life rafts of the Liberty.     There is no independent evidence that they did so.
> 
> And the first flag the Liberty was flying was destroyed in the initial gun attack by the IDF fighters.    A low level,  high speed attack.
> 
> You don't know I suppose how crushingly difficult it is for combat aircraft to identify targets on the surface.    Just look at how many British,  American and other troops have been killed by U.S. aircraft in the modern era.    Like the A-10s that shot up British and American armored vehicles in Desert Storm,  killing dozens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making excuses for Israel,  All the Liberty survivors claimed that Israel strafed their lifeboats and I will take their word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?    As I've pointed out (and can be readily confirmed in many places) eyewitness accounts is historically the LEAST reliable form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With one eyewitness maybe but with multiple eyewitness I will take their word over people who feel Israel can do no wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never maintained Israel can "do no wrong".
> 
> Ask yourself this:    What would it take to convince you that Israel did not knowingly attack the U.S.S. Liberty (that is knew it was a U.S. vessel)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely Nothing.  The more you read the more you see that the attack was no accident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not mentioning that Israel had no possible motive for attacking the U.S.S. Liberty.
> 
> Now you'll spout some bull about Israel wanting the U.S. to come in and fight on their side.    Ignoring the fact that the war was effectively over already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was the war really over by then?  Arguable at best.
> Israel wanted to sink the Liberty with no survivors and blame Egypt so the US would enter the war on Israel's side.  Remember the *Mossad's* motto " "By way of deception, thou shalt do war"
Click to expand...


If they planned to sink the Liberty why didn't they use better weapons for that purpose.?

They didn't even use anti ship weapons.     Much less weapons that Egypt typically  used.


----------



## Lastamender

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.


Everyone is a terrorist target that is not Islamic. Get yourself a Koran, it will tell you so.


----------



## Desperado

Dayton3 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. The survivors telling the world that the Israelis knew that was an American ship but the cons in here are denying it happened ? What happened to America first ?
> 
> 
> 
> The Pentagon investigated the matter and was satisfied Israel thought the Liberty was an Egyptian vessel.
> 
> _Let me ask a "sharp guy" like you what Israel had to gain by deliberately attacking their primary ally in the whole world? _
> 
> Your old anti Israel bigotry has one specious tale that is told over and over again even though
> it makes zero sense: That Israel would deliberately attack their primary ally in a hostile world where the US
> was Israel's principal source of support.
> 
> Get a new story the next time you want to break out the anti Jew fables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it makes zero sense: That Israel could mistake an American Naval Ship with multiple antennas  flying the American flag in broad daylight by both the Israel air force and the Israeli navy and claim that it was an Egyptian vessel!  Israel still cannot explain why they strafe the Liberty's life rafts when they were deployed, that is a war crime by itself.   The coverup starts with LBJ and worked it way down the ranks in the US Navy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel did not strafe the life rafts of the Liberty.     There is no independent evidence that they did so.
> 
> And the first flag the Liberty was flying was destroyed in the initial gun attack by the IDF fighters.    A low level,  high speed attack.
> 
> You don't know I suppose how crushingly difficult it is for combat aircraft to identify targets on the surface.    Just look at how many British,  American and other troops have been killed by U.S. aircraft in the modern era.    Like the A-10s that shot up British and American armored vehicles in Desert Storm,  killing dozens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making excuses for Israel,  All the Liberty survivors claimed that Israel strafed their lifeboats and I will take their word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?    As I've pointed out (and can be readily confirmed in many places) eyewitness accounts is historically the LEAST reliable form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With one eyewitness maybe but with multiple eyewitness I will take their word over people who feel Israel can do no wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never maintained Israel can "do no wrong".
> 
> Ask yourself this:    What would it take to convince you that Israel did not knowingly attack the U.S.S. Liberty (that is knew it was a U.S. vessel)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely Nothing.  The more you read the more you see that the attack was no accident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not mentioning that Israel had no possible motive for attacking the U.S.S. Liberty.
> 
> Now you'll spout some bull about Israel wanting the U.S. to come in and fight on their side.    Ignoring the fact that the war was effectively over already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was the war really over by then?  Arguable at best.
> Israel wanted to sink the Liberty with no survivors and blame Egypt so the US would enter the war on Israel's side.  Remember the *Mossad's* motto " "By way of deception, thou shalt do war"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they planned to sink the Liberty why didn't they use better weapons for that purpose.?
> 
> They didn't even use anti ship weapons.     Much less weapons that Egypt typically  used.
Click to expand...

Israel never known for naval warfare plus they did not want it too obvious that the ship was sunk by advanced weapon that Egypt did not have at the time.


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. The survivors telling the world that the Israelis knew that was an American ship but the cons in here are denying it happened ? What happened to America first ?
> 
> 
> 
> The Pentagon investigated the matter and was satisfied Israel thought the Liberty was an Egyptian vessel.
> 
> _Let me ask a "sharp guy" like you what Israel had to gain by deliberately attacking their primary ally in the whole world? _
> 
> Your old anti Israel bigotry has one specious tale that is told over and over again even though
> it makes zero sense: That Israel would deliberately attack their primary ally in a hostile world where the US
> was Israel's principal source of support.
> 
> Get a new story the next time you want to break out the anti Jew fables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it makes zero sense: That Israel could mistake an American Naval Ship with multiple antennas  flying the American flag in broad daylight by both the Israel air force and the Israeli navy and claim that it was an Egyptian vessel!  Israel still cannot explain why they strafe the Liberty's life rafts when they were deployed, that is a war crime by itself.   The coverup starts with LBJ and worked it way down the ranks in the US Navy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel did not strafe the life rafts of the Liberty.     There is no independent evidence that they did so.
> 
> And the first flag the Liberty was flying was destroyed in the initial gun attack by the IDF fighters.    A low level,  high speed attack.
> 
> You don't know I suppose how crushingly difficult it is for combat aircraft to identify targets on the surface.    Just look at how many British,  American and other troops have been killed by U.S. aircraft in the modern era.    Like the A-10s that shot up British and American armored vehicles in Desert Storm,  killing dozens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making excuses for Israel,  All the Liberty survivors claimed that Israel strafed their lifeboats and I will take their word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?    As I've pointed out (and can be readily confirmed in many places) eyewitness accounts is historically the LEAST reliable form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With one eyewitness maybe but with multiple eyewitness I will take their word over people who feel Israel can do no wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never maintained Israel can "do no wrong".
> 
> Ask yourself this:    What would it take to convince you that Israel did not knowingly attack the U.S.S. Liberty (that is knew it was a U.S. vessel)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely Nothing.  The more you read the more you see that the attack was no accident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not mentioning that Israel had no possible motive for attacking the U.S.S. Liberty.
> 
> Now you'll spout some bull about Israel wanting the U.S. to come in and fight on their side.    Ignoring the fact that the war was effectively over already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was the war really over by then?  Arguable at best.
> Israel wanted to sink the Liberty with no survivors and blame Egypt so the US would enter the war on Israel's side.  Remember the *Mossad's* motto " "By way of deception, thou shalt do war"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they planned to sink the Liberty why didn't they use better weapons for that purpose.?
> 
> They didn't even use anti ship weapons.     Much less weapons that Egypt typically  used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never known for naval warfare plus they did not want it too obvious that the ship was sunk by advanced weapon that Egypt did not have at the time.
Click to expand...


Egypt would never have used napalm to attack a decent sized commercial ship.


----------



## kseeding

Desperado said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
Click to expand...

And 70% of American Jews still vote for these people.


----------



## Desperado

kseeding said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And 70% of American Jews still vote for these people.
Click to expand...

Why is that surprising, they voted for Biden too


----------



## San Souci

Dayton3 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom Line: Israel is a parasite that lives on American welfare.
> They have never done anything that benefits the US.  If it were not for Israel we would not be in any wars in the Mideast.  The US has way to many Israeli firsters in government, these are the traitors that care more for Israel than they do for the United States,  Remember that Israel only cares what is best for Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Vietnam War.     Israel saved the lives of hundreds of U.S. pilots in the Vietnam War.
> 
> And the U.S. was fighting Muslims in the Middle East more than 100 years before Israel was created
Click to expand...

Israel was there for 3000 years. The filthy Muslims have to legit claims.


----------



## San Souci

Desperado said:


> kseeding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And 70% of American Jews still vote for these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is that surprising, they voted for Biden too
Click to expand...

Whole bunch of Paper ballots. But very few signatures.


----------



## Dayton3

San Souci said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom Line: Israel is a parasite that lives on American welfare.
> They have never done anything that benefits the US.  If it were not for Israel we would not be in any wars in the Mideast.  The US has way to many Israeli firsters in government, these are the traitors that care more for Israel than they do for the United States,  Remember that Israel only cares what is best for Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Vietnam War.     Israel saved the lives of hundreds of U.S. pilots in the Vietnam War.
> 
> And the U.S. was fighting Muslims in the Middle East more than 100 years before Israel was created
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel was there for 3000 years. The filthy Muslims have to legit claims.
Click to expand...

I was referring to modern Israel.


----------



## Desperado

Dayton3 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom Line: Israel is a parasite that lives on American welfare.
> They have never done anything that benefits the US.  If it were not for Israel we would not be in any wars in the Mideast.  The US has way to many Israeli firsters in government, these are the traitors that care more for Israel than they do for the United States,  Remember that Israel only cares what is best for Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Vietnam War.     Israel saved the lives of hundreds of U.S. pilots in the Vietnam War.
> 
> And the U.S. was fighting Muslims in the Middle East more than 100 years before Israel was created
Click to expand...

Let's not go overboard on Israel saving the lives of  American pilots.  That was simply a by product of when
in 1967, Israel captured nine Soviet SA-2 surface-to-air missiles, along with their blueprints and operating instructions. In 1969, an Israeli commando team crossed the Suez Canal and captured an intact P-12 radar system used in conjunction with the SA-2s.  They shared that information (Cost unknown) with the United States
 and the United States was finally able to study this equipment and devise  ability to jam North Vietnamese SAM radars.


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom Line: Israel is a parasite that lives on American welfare.
> They have never done anything that benefits the US.  If it were not for Israel we would not be in any wars in the Mideast.  The US has way to many Israeli firsters in government, these are the traitors that care more for Israel than they do for the United States,  Remember that Israel only cares what is best for Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Vietnam War.     Israel saved the lives of hundreds of U.S. pilots in the Vietnam War.
> 
> And the U.S. was fighting Muslims in the Middle East more than 100 years before Israel was created
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's not go overboard on Israel saving the lives of  American pilots.  That was simply a by product of when
> in 1967, Israel captured nine Soviet SA-2 surface-to-air missiles, along with their blueprints and operating instructions. In 1969, an Israeli commando team crossed the Suez Canal and captured an intact P-12 radar system used in conjunction with the SA-2s.  They shared that information (Cost unknown) with the United States
> and the United States was finally able to study this equipment and devise  ability to jam North Vietnamese SAM radars.
Click to expand...


I was referring to the half dozen or more Migs captured by the IDF.     According to the book "Dark Eagles" about experimental aircraft tested by the U.S. two of the Migs were obtained by the IDF from defecting enemy pilots while an entire flight of them were captured when they mistakenly landed at an Egyptian base in the Sinai that had been overrun by Israeli troops.   

The book had the estimate that hundreds of American pilots lives were saved in the skies of Vietnam because of the U.S. being able to train with the Migs and develop proper tactics to use against themm.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.



How do you figure that?  9/11 was Bin Laden's retribution for US troops in Saudi Arabia. That had nothing to do with Israel.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Desperado said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now take off your blinders and criticize aid to Egypt and the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There are none of the "HATED JOOOOS" there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> *300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional aid to Israel*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe will never sign aboard with THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew hater who wants the demise of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not paying attention to my posts, we should eliminate all foreign aid to all countries friend and foe alike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, foe I get, why would we be sending aid to foes?  But why shouldn't we send aid and other things to friends and allies, especially if they represent our interests in a difficult region of the world?
> 
> The problem isn't sending aid, it is just that we do too much of it sending it to nearly every country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the American taxpayer be funding the world?
> If we used that money here we would not have any infrastructure problems, and Americans would have the best of everything.
Click to expand...


Really?  How much do we spend on foreign aid as compared to what the Dems want to spend on infrastructure?  Do you have a clue?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Desperado said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now take off your blinders and criticize aid to Egypt and the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There are none of the "HATED JOOOOS" there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> *300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional aid to Israel*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe will never sign aboard with THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew hater who wants the demise of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not paying attention to my posts, we should eliminate all foreign aid to all countries friend and foe alike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, foe I get, why would we be sending aid to foes?  But why shouldn't we send aid and other things to friends and allies, especially if they represent our interests in a difficult region of the world?
> 
> The problem isn't sending aid, it is just that we do too much of it sending it to nearly every country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the American taxpayer be funding the world?
> If we used that money here we would not have any infrastructure problems, and Americans would have the best of everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s a global economy. And it’s not like we’re sending money that would really make a difference over here. We’re talking about 1% of the National budget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and that 1% could fund Wounded Warriors and St Judes and other charities making life better for Americans.  remember America First,  The Global economy needs us more than we need them.
Click to expand...


Why should the government fund those charities?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Juicin said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.*
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% of America's problems in the Middle East has to do with our unwavering support of Israel. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is very notable that both you and DTMB share the same opinion that helping to protect a small ethnic minority against genocide is a BAD thing.
> 
> There are 22 Arab states with over 400 million people and  5 million square miles of territory. They have all but completely clensed the Jewish population that once lived there.
> 
> There is just one Jewish state -- Israel, and it has just 8 thousand square miles.  There are just a bit over 6 million Jewish people living there and they share this area with Arabs.
> 
> You two antisemites are both trying to fool people into thinking that it is the tiny minority trying to protect itself against the enormous majority that is the problem here, and because of your antisemitism, you are both offering the opinion that if we were to only support the bullying majority finish its stated objective of eliminating the tiny minority, we would be better off, ourselves. You are both supporting terrorism here -- quite blatantly, in fact -- by indicating that it is the terrorist agenda we should actually be supporting here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So i should pick the racist israelis over the terrorists? lol
> 
> At least the terrorists will let the Jews convert
> 
> Mixed America stands pretty clearly on the terrorists side on this one. On what planet do you think the most diverse nation on the planet is going to indefinitely support apartheid? I'm not even "woke" but I have lines. Apartheid is one of them. Not that complex
Click to expand...


Idiot.  You cannot convert to Judaism?  Why not, if you wanted to?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another person who whines about the attack on the U.S.S. Liberty (tragic but not intentional and typical of nations attacking neutral ships and aircraft).
> 
> The U.S. agreed to provide continuous economic and military support for Israel in order for Israel to agree to the Camp David Peace Accord with Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another Israeli firster,,,,, Amazing how you can write off American lives when it come to Israel.  That was no case of mistaken identity! it was a deliberate attack on n American ship flying an
> American flag on a clear day in broad daylight both by air and by sea.
> So how long does the Unites States have to support this parasite of a country?
Click to expand...


I can see the conspiracy theorist runs deep in your unimpressive DNA.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
Click to expand...


The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Sunni Man said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran is a democracy?*
> 
> 
> 
> Look it up.
> The citizen's vote in their leader. ...
Click to expand...

What were the results the last time Khamenei ran for office?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Sunni Man said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The U.S. isn't going to use nuclear weapons to protect Taiwan either.
> And that "tiny island" is as large as some of the largest U.S. states in terms of population.*
> 
> 
> 
> Both China and the U.S. have staked their nation's reputation on the disposition of the tiny island of Taiwan.
> If China ever invaded Taiwan, both nation's would go nuclear, if that's what it took to militarily resolve the issue. ..
Click to expand...


Hey shit for brains!  Taiwan is not tiny!  Look at a fucking map, diptard!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Desperado said:


> Bottom Line: Israel is a parasite that lives on American welfare.
> They have never done anything that benefits the US.  If it were not for Israel we would not be in any wars in the Mideast.  The US has way to many Israeli firsters in government, these are the traitors that care more for Israel than they do for the United States,  Remember that Israel only cares what is best for Israel.



Oh, will you please STFU with your lies?


----------



## Juicin

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.*
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% of America's problems in the Middle East has to do with our unwavering support of Israel. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is very notable that both you and DTMB share the same opinion that helping to protect a small ethnic minority against genocide is a BAD thing.
> 
> There are 22 Arab states with over 400 million people and  5 million square miles of territory. They have all but completely clensed the Jewish population that once lived there.
> 
> There is just one Jewish state -- Israel, and it has just 8 thousand square miles.  There are just a bit over 6 million Jewish people living there and they share this area with Arabs.
> 
> You two antisemites are both trying to fool people into thinking that it is the tiny minority trying to protect itself against the enormous majority that is the problem here, and because of your antisemitism, you are both offering the opinion that if we were to only support the bullying majority finish its stated objective of eliminating the tiny minority, we would be better off, ourselves. You are both supporting terrorism here -- quite blatantly, in fact -- by indicating that it is the terrorist agenda we should actually be supporting here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So i should pick the racist israelis over the terrorists? lol
> 
> At least the terrorists will let the Jews convert
> 
> Mixed America stands pretty clearly on the terrorists side on this one. On what planet do you think the most diverse nation on the planet is going to indefinitely support apartheid? I'm not even "woke" but I have lines. Apartheid is one of them. Not that complex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.  You cannot convert to Judaism?  Why not, if you wanted to?
Click to expand...

You need to look into judaism

Ashkenazi's perception of this is very clear

I could have Jewish children. But I myself would never be a "real" jew by their orthodoxy

They do matrilineal descent

Only if your mother was a Jew are you a Jew


----------



## Desperado

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now take off your blinders and criticize aid to Egypt and the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  There are none of the "HATED JOOOOS" there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> *300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional aid to Israel*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe will never sign aboard with THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew hater who wants the demise of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not paying attention to my posts, we should eliminate all foreign aid to all countries friend and foe alike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, foe I get, why would we be sending aid to foes?  But why shouldn't we send aid and other things to friends and allies, especially if they represent our interests in a difficult region of the world?
> 
> The problem isn't sending aid, it is just that we do too much of it sending it to nearly every country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should the American taxpayer be funding the world?
> If we used that money here we would not have any infrastructure problems, and Americans would have the best of everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s a global economy. And it’s not like we’re sending money that would really make a difference over here. We’re talking about 1% of the National budget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and that 1% could fund Wounded Warriors and St Judes and other charities making life better for Americans.  remember America First,  The Global economy needs us more than we need them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the government fund those charities?
Click to expand...

They help Americans.... Better than helping Israel


----------



## Desperado

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
Click to expand...

Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up


----------



## Desperado

Dayton3 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom Line: Israel is a parasite that lives on American welfare.
> They have never done anything that benefits the US.  If it were not for Israel we would not be in any wars in the Mideast.  The US has way to many Israeli firsters in government, these are the traitors that care more for Israel than they do for the United States,  Remember that Israel only cares what is best for Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Vietnam War.     Israel saved the lives of hundreds of U.S. pilots in the Vietnam War.
> 
> And the U.S. was fighting Muslims in the Middle East more than 100 years before Israel was created
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's not go overboard on Israel saving the lives of  American pilots.  That was simply a by product of when
> in 1967, Israel captured nine Soviet SA-2 surface-to-air missiles, along with their blueprints and operating instructions. In 1969, an Israeli commando team crossed the Suez Canal and captured an intact P-12 radar system used in conjunction with the SA-2s.  They shared that information (Cost unknown) with the United States
> and the United States was finally able to study this equipment and devise  ability to jam North Vietnamese SAM radars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to the half dozen or more Migs captured by the IDF.     According to the book "Dark Eagles" about experimental aircraft tested by the U.S. two of the Migs were obtained by the IDF from defecting enemy pilots while an entire flight of them were captured when they mistakenly landed at an Egyptian base in the Sinai that had been overrun by Israeli troops.
> 
> The book had the estimate that hundreds of American pilots lives were saved in the skies of Vietnam because of the U.S. being able to train with the Migs and develop proper tactics to use against themm.
Click to expand...

Did you find that book in the "Fiction" section of your library?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Desperado said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
Click to expand...


Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?

My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors. 

How long do you propose we hold grudges?


----------



## Desperado

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?
> 
> My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors.
> 
> How long do you propose we hold grudges?
Click to expand...

"the fog of war" excuse is not believable.  Admit it was a deliberate attack on a US Navy ship,


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Desperado said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?
> 
> My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors.
> 
> How long do you propose we hold grudges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the fog of war" excuse is not believable.  Admit it was a deliberate attack on a US Navy ship,
Click to expand...

You ever been in a war?  If not, STFU, retard!  Your opinion is worthless!


----------



## Desperado

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?
> 
> My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors.
> 
> How long do you propose we hold grudges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the fog of war" excuse is not believable.  Admit it was a deliberate attack on a US Navy ship,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever been in a war?  If not, STFU, retard!  Your opinion is worthless!
Click to expand...

So what is your combat experience?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Desperado said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?
> 
> My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors.
> 
> How long do you propose we hold grudges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the fog of war" excuse is not believable.  Admit it was a deliberate attack on a US Navy ship,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever been in a war?  If not, STFU, retard!  Your opinion is worthless!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what is your combat experience?
Click to expand...

Gulf War veteran.


----------



## Desperado

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?
> 
> My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors.
> 
> How long do you propose we hold grudges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the fog of war" excuse is not believable.  Admit it was a deliberate attack on a US Navy ship,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever been in a war?  If not, STFU, retard!  Your opinion is worthless!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what is your combat experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gulf War veteran.
Click to expand...

Impressive, so why does it take 20 years to win that war


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?
> 
> My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors.
> 
> How long do you propose we hold grudges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the fog of war" excuse is not believable.  Admit it was a deliberate attack on a US Navy ship,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever been in a war?  If not, STFU, retard!  Your opinion is worthless!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what is your combat experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gulf War veteran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impressive, so why does it take 20 years to win that war
Click to expand...


Wars sometimes have to be fought but cannot be won.

And what is so magical about a war being only a certain length of time anyway.

And I notice you attacked the book I referred to but made no effort to actually refute its accounts of Israel providing Migs to the U.S. for testing and evaluation.


----------



## Desperado

Dayton3 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?
> 
> My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors.
> 
> How long do you propose we hold grudges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the fog of war" excuse is not believable.  Admit it was a deliberate attack on a US Navy ship,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever been in a war?  If not, STFU, retard!  Your opinion is worthless!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what is your combat experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gulf War veteran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impressive, so why does it take 20 years to win that war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wars sometimes have to be fought but cannot be won.
> 
> And what is so magical about a war being only a certain length of time anyway.
> 
> And I notice you attacked the book I referred to but made no effort to actually refute its accounts of Israel providing Migs to the U.S. for testing and evaluation.
Click to expand...

If that did happen I wonder how much Israel charge the US for the privilege?
One has to wonder why a nation with the largest best equipped military in the world take 2 decades to fight a bunch of 3rd world camel jockeys?  and we are still there


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?
> 
> My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors.
> 
> How long do you propose we hold grudges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the fog of war" excuse is not believable.  Admit it was a deliberate attack on a US Navy ship,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever been in a war?  If not, STFU, retard!  Your opinion is worthless!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what is your combat experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gulf War veteran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impressive, so why does it take 20 years to win that war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wars sometimes have to be fought but cannot be won.
> 
> And what is so magical about a war being only a certain length of time anyway.
> 
> And I notice you attacked the book I referred to but made no effort to actually refute its accounts of Israel providing Migs to the U.S. for testing and evaluation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that did happen I wonder how much Israel charge the US for the privilege?
> One has to wonder why a nation with the largest best equipped military in the world take 2 decades to fight a bunch of 3rd world camel jockeys?  and we are still there
Click to expand...


Nothing is mentioned in the book about Israel charging the U.S.  anything.

To your latter statement,   because for obvious geo political reasons,   the United States cannot go all out when it fights 3rd world peoples.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Desperado said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?
> 
> My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors.
> 
> How long do you propose we hold grudges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the fog of war" excuse is not believable.  Admit it was a deliberate attack on a US Navy ship,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever been in a war?  If not, STFU, retard!  Your opinion is worthless!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what is your combat experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gulf War veteran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impressive, so why does it take 20 years to win that war
Click to expand...


STFU retard and stop deflecting from the topic.  What is your combat experience?


----------



## Moonglow

Natural Citizen said:


> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!


No thanks, Israel can do with the paltry sum they get now, the US people need it more than Israel, America first you know.


----------



## Desperado

Dayton3 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?
> 
> My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors.
> 
> How long do you propose we hold grudges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the fog of war" excuse is not believable.  Admit it was a deliberate attack on a US Navy ship,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever been in a war?  If not, STFU, retard!  Your opinion is worthless!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what is your combat experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gulf War veteran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impressive, so why does it take 20 years to win that war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wars sometimes have to be fought but cannot be won.
> 
> And what is so magical about a war being only a certain length of time anyway.
> 
> And I notice you attacked the book I referred to but made no effort to actually refute its accounts of Israel providing Migs to the U.S. for testing and evaluation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that did happen I wonder how much Israel charge the US for the privilege?
> One has to wonder why a nation with the largest best equipped military in the world take 2 decades to fight a bunch of 3rd world camel jockeys?  and we are still there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing is mentioned in the book about Israel charging the U.S.  anything.
> 
> To your latter statement,   because for obvious geo political reasons,   the United States cannot go all out when it fights 3rd world peoples.
Click to expand...

Did you expect them to mention any charges associated with the transfer of information?
War is supposed to be a no holds bar affair.  Go in for a quick win or don't go in at all.  Furthermore when you destroy the opponents infrastructure you don't spend money or time rebuilding it


----------



## Desperado

Moonglow said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks, Israel can do with the paltry sum they get now, the US people need it more than Israel, America first you know.
Click to expand...

I feel you are being sarcastic here


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?
> 
> My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors.
> 
> How long do you propose we hold grudges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the fog of war" excuse is not believable.  Admit it was a deliberate attack on a US Navy ship,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever been in a war?  If not, STFU, retard!  Your opinion is worthless!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what is your combat experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gulf War veteran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impressive, so why does it take 20 years to win that war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wars sometimes have to be fought but cannot be won.
> 
> And what is so magical about a war being only a certain length of time anyway.
> 
> And I notice you attacked the book I referred to but made no effort to actually refute its accounts of Israel providing Migs to the U.S. for testing and evaluation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that did happen I wonder how much Israel charge the US for the privilege?
> One has to wonder why a nation with the largest best equipped military in the world take 2 decades to fight a bunch of 3rd world camel jockeys?  and we are still there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing is mentioned in the book about Israel charging the U.S.  anything.
> 
> To your latter statement,   because for obvious geo political reasons,   the United States cannot go all out when it fights 3rd world peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you expect them to mention any charges associated with the transfer of information?
> War is supposed to be a no holds bar affair.  Go in for a quick win or don't go in at all.  Furthermore when you destroy the opponents infrastructure you don't spend money or time rebuilding it
Click to expand...


That is largely a myth.


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?
> 
> My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors.
> 
> How long do you propose we hold grudges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the fog of war" excuse is not believable.  Admit it was a deliberate attack on a US Navy ship,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever been in a war?  If not, STFU, retard!  Your opinion is worthless!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what is your combat experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gulf War veteran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impressive, so why does it take 20 years to win that war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wars sometimes have to be fought but cannot be won.
> 
> And what is so magical about a war being only a certain length of time anyway.
> 
> And I notice you attacked the book I referred to but made no effort to actually refute its accounts of Israel providing Migs to the U.S. for testing and evaluation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that did happen I wonder how much Israel charge the US for the privilege?
> One has to wonder why a nation with the largest best equipped military in the world take 2 decades to fight a bunch of 3rd world camel jockeys?  and we are still there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing is mentioned in the book about Israel charging the U.S.  anything.
> 
> To your latter statement,   because for obvious geo political reasons,   the United States cannot go all out when it fights 3rd world peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you expect them to mention any charges associated with the transfer of information?
Click to expand...

I assume that anything that sounds bad about Israel you would've found and posted here already.


----------



## Desperado

Dayton3 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?
> 
> My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors.
> 
> How long do you propose we hold grudges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the fog of war" excuse is not believable.  Admit it was a deliberate attack on a US Navy ship,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever been in a war?  If not, STFU, retard!  Your opinion is worthless!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what is your combat experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gulf War veteran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impressive, so why does it take 20 years to win that war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wars sometimes have to be fought but cannot be won.
> 
> And what is so magical about a war being only a certain length of time anyway.
> 
> And I notice you attacked the book I referred to but made no effort to actually refute its accounts of Israel providing Migs to the U.S. for testing and evaluation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that did happen I wonder how much Israel charge the US for the privilege?
> One has to wonder why a nation with the largest best equipped military in the world take 2 decades to fight a bunch of 3rd world camel jockeys?  and we are still there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing is mentioned in the book about Israel charging the U.S.  anything.
> 
> To your latter statement,   because for obvious geo political reasons,   the United States cannot go all out when it fights 3rd world peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you expect them to mention any charges associated with the transfer of information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume that anything that sounds bad about Israel you would've found and posted here already.
Click to expand...

Not everything


----------



## Juicin

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?
> 
> My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors.
> 
> How long do you propose we hold grudges?
Click to expand...


We leveled Iraq are we not holding a grudge? What the fuck? lol


----------



## San Souci

Desperado said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
Click to expand...

Go back to Iran ,Ali Baba.


----------



## Juicin

San Souci said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back to Iran ,Ali Baba.
Click to expand...


You're the one that's so interested in the fucking sand

You go you dumb ****

What projection


----------



## San Souci

Juicin said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back to Iran ,Ali Baba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one that's so interested in the fucking sand
> 
> You go you dumb ****
> 
> What projection
Click to expand...

Know what Sharia Law is?


----------



## Juicin

San Souci said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back to Iran ,Ali Baba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one that's so interested in the fucking sand
> 
> You go you dumb ****
> 
> What projection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know what Sharia Law is?
Click to expand...


Who gives a shit about Sharia law

You know what the first amendment is?

Do you know who Ron Paul is/ He wants Christian theocracy in East Texas.


----------



## Dayton3

Juicin said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?
> 
> My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors.
> 
> How long do you propose we hold grudges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We leveled Iraq are we not holding a grudge? What the fuck? lol
Click to expand...

Complete BS.    The U.S. did not level Iraq.    We tried to use the minimum force possible.    Most Iraqis who were killed were killed by other Iraqis


----------



## Juicin

Dayton3 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?
> 
> My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors.
> 
> How long do you propose we hold grudges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We leveled Iraq are we not holding a grudge? What the fuck? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Complete BS.    The U.S. did not level Iraq.    We tried to use the minimum force possible.    Most Iraqis who were killed were killed by other Iraqis
Click to expand...


We took a Sunni majority held country and decimated the people who ran the state

We leveled it

The Shiite might thank us

But it was the Sunnis we had the grudge with. 

Ironically those Shiite like Iran better than us


----------



## Dayton3

Juicin said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?
> 
> My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors.
> 
> How long do you propose we hold grudges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We leveled Iraq are we not holding a grudge? What the fuck? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Complete BS.    The U.S. did not level Iraq.    We tried to use the minimum force possible.    Most Iraqis who were killed were killed by other Iraqis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We took a Sunni majority held country and decimated the people who ran the state
> 
> We leveled it
Click to expand...

Prove it.     That is prove that the U.S. deliberately killed at least 10% of the people who ran Iraq (killing 10% is the textbook definition of "decimation").


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Desperado said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
Click to expand...

After you


----------



## Juicin

Dayton3 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?
> 
> My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors.
> 
> How long do you propose we hold grudges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We leveled Iraq are we not holding a grudge? What the fuck? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Complete BS.    The U.S. did not level Iraq.    We tried to use the minimum force possible.    Most Iraqis who were killed were killed by other Iraqis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We took a Sunni majority held country and decimated the people who ran the state
> 
> We leveled it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it.     That is prove that the U.S. deliberately killed at least 10% of the people who ran Iraq (killing 10% is the textbook definition of "decimation").
Click to expand...


We're strill trying to purge them

What we call ISIS is the remnants of the Baathists in Iraq

At this point the count keeps shifting because it's been going on a generation babies have been born and entered the fight lol


----------



## Desperado

Dayton3 said:


> We tried to use the minimum force possible.


Yet we called it "Shock and Awe"!


----------



## Correll

Sunni Man said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.*
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% of America's problems in the Middle East has to do with our unwavering support of Israel. ...
Click to expand...



I'm not sure that is true. Sure they are violent antisemites, who hate jews and hate US for helping the jews.

BUT, the majority of those who are antisemites also hate us for being Christian, and/or for being white, and/or for shit the British did, and/or for just  being TOP DOG.

I could see an scenario where we throw Israel under the bus, and they get wiped and there is like a single day, where the Arab Street sort of pretends they don't hate US, and then they move on to their next excuse to hate US. 


And we sac-ed a whole nation, to suck up to violent savages, and it didn't work.


----------



## Juicin

Correll said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.*
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% of America's problems in the Middle East has to do with our unwavering support of Israel. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that is true. Sure they are violent antisemites, who hate jews and hate US for helping the jews.
> 
> BUT, the majority of those who are antisemites also hate us for being Christian, and/or for being white, and/or for shit the British did, and/or for just  being TOP DOG.
> 
> I could see an scenario where we throw Israel under the bus, and they get wiped and there is like a single day, where the Arab Street sort of pretends they don't hate US, and then they move on to their next excuse to hate US.
> 
> 
> And we sac-ed a whole nation, to suck up to violent savages, and it didn't work.
Click to expand...


You say that like you think the better part of a century of shitting on them is going to be forgotten overnight

The iranians are still real mad

That'll take centuries to cool off at this rate.

If we let them just fight amongst each other without picking sides they'd be chanting "death to the Saudis" real quick tho.


----------



## Correll

Juicin said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.*
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% of America's problems in the Middle East has to do with our unwavering support of Israel. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that is true. Sure they are violent antisemites, who hate jews and hate US for helping the jews.
> 
> BUT, the majority of those who are antisemites also hate us for being Christian, and/or for being white, and/or for shit the British did, and/or for just  being TOP DOG.
> 
> I could see an scenario where we throw Israel under the bus, and they get wiped and there is like a single day, where the Arab Street sort of pretends they don't hate US, and then they move on to their next excuse to hate US.
> 
> 
> And we sac-ed a whole nation, to suck up to violent savages, and it didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say that like you think the better part of a century of shitting on them is going to be forgotten overnight
> 
> The iranians are still real mad
> 
> That'll take centuries to cool off at this rate.
> 
> If we let them just fight amongst each other without picking sides they'd be chanting "death to the Saudis" real quick tho.
Click to expand...


Hey, Constantinople used to be a Christian city. Now it's 99% Muslim.

Why do only OTHER PEOPLE, get to be mad about shit?


----------



## Dayton3

Desperado said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We tried to use the minimum force possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet we called it "Shock and Awe"!
Click to expand...

That was mere propaganda.


----------



## Juicin

Correll said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.*
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% of America's problems in the Middle East has to do with our unwavering support of Israel. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that is true. Sure they are violent antisemites, who hate jews and hate US for helping the jews.
> 
> BUT, the majority of those who are antisemites also hate us for being Christian, and/or for being white, and/or for shit the British did, and/or for just  being TOP DOG.
> 
> I could see an scenario where we throw Israel under the bus, and they get wiped and there is like a single day, where the Arab Street sort of pretends they don't hate US, and then they move on to their next excuse to hate US.
> 
> 
> And we sac-ed a whole nation, to suck up to violent savages, and it didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say that like you think the better part of a century of shitting on them is going to be forgotten overnight
> 
> The iranians are still real mad
> 
> That'll take centuries to cool off at this rate.
> 
> If we let them just fight amongst each other without picking sides they'd be chanting "death to the Saudis" real quick tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, Constantinople used to be a Christian city. Now it's 99% Muslim.
> 
> Why do only OTHER PEOPLE, get to be mad about shit?
Click to expand...


I have no problem with Pax Americana. We have no reason to hate the Iranians. We have better reason to hate Israelis.

You want to kill 10,000 people for beheading an american? I don't care

I'm tryign to run an empire here. Not fight holy wars over sand.

My problem with Israelis is not they are the powerful and must submit to teh weak. My problem is they are an Anglo backed settler colonial state running an apartheid regime with our go ahead. As we try to run the most diverse empire on the fucking planet

I also have no problems with Israelis use of force. That's not the fucking issue. The issue is their refusal to give the right of return and equal rights to the people whose land they colonized.

We have done that. Australia, NZ, Canada, and eventually even South Africa. Only Israel remains. Without our backing

The israelis being more proportional in their use of force would make no difference to me.


----------



## Correll

Juicin said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.*
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% of America's problems in the Middle East has to do with our unwavering support of Israel. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that is true. Sure they are violent antisemites, who hate jews and hate US for helping the jews.
> 
> BUT, the majority of those who are antisemites also hate us for being Christian, and/or for being white, and/or for shit the British did, and/or for just  being TOP DOG.
> 
> I could see an scenario where we throw Israel under the bus, and they get wiped and there is like a single day, where the Arab Street sort of pretends they don't hate US, and then they move on to their next excuse to hate US.
> 
> 
> And we sac-ed a whole nation, to suck up to violent savages, and it didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say that like you think the better part of a century of shitting on them is going to be forgotten overnight
> 
> The iranians are still real mad
> 
> That'll take centuries to cool off at this rate.
> 
> If we let them just fight amongst each other without picking sides they'd be chanting "death to the Saudis" real quick tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, Constantinople used to be a Christian city. Now it's 99% Muslim.
> 
> Why do only OTHER PEOPLE, get to be mad about shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with Pax Americana
> 
> You want to kill 10,000 people for beheading an american? I don't care
> 
> I'm tryign to run an empire here. Not fight holy wars over sand.
> 
> My problem with Israelis is not they are the powerful and must submit to teh weak. My problem is they are an Anglo backed settler colonial state running an apartheid regime with our go ahead. As we try to run the most diverse empire on the fucking planet
> 
> I also have no problems with Israelis use of force. That's not the fucking issue. The issue is their refusal to give the right of return and equal rights to the people whose land they colonized.
> 
> We have done that. Australia, NZ, Canada, and eventually even South Africa. Only Israel remains. Without our backing
Click to expand...



1. They must NOT submit to the weak.

2. Calling them "settlers" is meaningless babble. 

3. Calling them "Apartheid" is meaningless babble.

4. They have teh right to tell outsiders to go away as we do. That other nations have chosen to NOT do that, is their stupid problems.


----------



## San Souci

Juicin said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back to Iran ,Ali Baba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one that's so interested in the fucking sand
> 
> You go you dumb ****
> 
> What projection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know what Sharia Law is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit about Sharia law
> 
> You know what the first amendment is?
> 
> Do you know who Ron Paul is/ He wants Christian theocracy in East Texas.
Click to expand...

And YOU want Islamic Theocracy in the Middle East. Guess what ,Osama. They already HAVE it.


----------



## Juicin

Correll said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.*
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% of America's problems in the Middle East has to do with our unwavering support of Israel. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that is true. Sure they are violent antisemites, who hate jews and hate US for helping the jews.
> 
> BUT, the majority of those who are antisemites also hate us for being Christian, and/or for being white, and/or for shit the British did, and/or for just  being TOP DOG.
> 
> I could see an scenario where we throw Israel under the bus, and they get wiped and there is like a single day, where the Arab Street sort of pretends they don't hate US, and then they move on to their next excuse to hate US.
> 
> 
> And we sac-ed a whole nation, to suck up to violent savages, and it didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say that like you think the better part of a century of shitting on them is going to be forgotten overnight
> 
> The iranians are still real mad
> 
> That'll take centuries to cool off at this rate.
> 
> If we let them just fight amongst each other without picking sides they'd be chanting "death to the Saudis" real quick tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, Constantinople used to be a Christian city. Now it's 99% Muslim.
> 
> Why do only OTHER PEOPLE, get to be mad about shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with Pax Americana
> 
> You want to kill 10,000 people for beheading an american? I don't care
> 
> I'm tryign to run an empire here. Not fight holy wars over sand.
> 
> My problem with Israelis is not they are the powerful and must submit to teh weak. My problem is they are an Anglo backed settler colonial state running an apartheid regime with our go ahead. As we try to run the most diverse empire on the fucking planet
> 
> I also have no problems with Israelis use of force. That's not the fucking issue. The issue is their refusal to give the right of return and equal rights to the people whose land they colonized.
> 
> We have done that. Australia, NZ, Canada, and eventually even South Africa. Only Israel remains. Without our backing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. They must NOT submit to the weak.
> 
> 2. Calling them "settlers" is meaningless babble.
> 
> 3. Calling them "Apartheid" is meaningless babble.
> 
> 4. They have teh right to tell outsiders to go away as we do. That other nations have chosen to NOT do that, is their stupid problems.
Click to expand...


You may think that white man

I have no problem morally hanging you for that belief

Just like i would some afrikaaner supporting apartheid. You might as well put on a fucking KKK hoody or a nazi uniform. Because you're gonna get teh same god damned treatment I'd give to them.

It's already starting, jews are being attacked by non muslims for being racist zionist *****. Once poor brown America realizes that zionism is apartheid just like American law pre 1965. You're all fucked. No where will be safe

So better to not admit that out loud you dumb ****.

My kid will quite literally kill yours for it and feel good about it. So don't think you get to just say stupid shit.

Ashkenazi are European Jews, the history of Israel starts with the first Aliyah. Their existence is anathema to modern America.


----------



## Juicin

San Souci said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back to Iran ,Ali Baba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one that's so interested in the fucking sand
> 
> You go you dumb ****
> 
> What projection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know what Sharia Law is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit about Sharia law
> 
> You know what the first amendment is?
> 
> Do you know who Ron Paul is/ He wants Christian theocracy in East Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And YOU want Islamic Theocracy in the Middle East. Guess what ,Osama. They already HAVE it.
Click to expand...


Yea they're fucking msulims, what do i care? lol

Why do you care?

like i said i'm much more concerned with dumbass christians who don't respect the first *amendment* than muslims


----------



## Stryder50

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.


BOLLOCKS!

Muhammad's injunction to kill all infidels that don't convert to Islam is what made us targets for Islamic Jihad.  That plus the Koran promises greater rewards in Paradise to the Holy Warriors of Islam.

Meanwhile, Israel is result of the "Two State Solution" set by the UN back in 1947-48 and rejected by the neighboring "Islamic" nations ever since.


----------



## Correll

Juicin said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.*
> 
> 
> 
> About 95% of America's problems in the Middle East has to do with our unwavering support of Israel. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that is true. Sure they are violent antisemites, who hate jews and hate US for helping the jews.
> 
> BUT, the majority of those who are antisemites also hate us for being Christian, and/or for being white, and/or for shit the British did, and/or for just  being TOP DOG.
> 
> I could see an scenario where we throw Israel under the bus, and they get wiped and there is like a single day, where the Arab Street sort of pretends they don't hate US, and then they move on to their next excuse to hate US.
> 
> 
> And we sac-ed a whole nation, to suck up to violent savages, and it didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say that like you think the better part of a century of shitting on them is going to be forgotten overnight
> 
> The iranians are still real mad
> 
> That'll take centuries to cool off at this rate.
> 
> If we let them just fight amongst each other without picking sides they'd be chanting "death to the Saudis" real quick tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, Constantinople used to be a Christian city. Now it's 99% Muslim.
> 
> Why do only OTHER PEOPLE, get to be mad about shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with Pax Americana
> 
> You want to kill 10,000 people for beheading an american? I don't care
> 
> I'm tryign to run an empire here. Not fight holy wars over sand.
> 
> My problem with Israelis is not they are the powerful and must submit to teh weak. My problem is they are an Anglo backed settler colonial state running an apartheid regime with our go ahead. As we try to run the most diverse empire on the fucking planet
> 
> I also have no problems with Israelis use of force. That's not the fucking issue. The issue is their refusal to give the right of return and equal rights to the people whose land they colonized.
> 
> We have done that. Australia, NZ, Canada, and eventually even South Africa. Only Israel remains. Without our backing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. They must NOT submit to the weak.
> 
> 2. Calling them "settlers" is meaningless babble.
> 
> 3. Calling them "Apartheid" is meaningless babble.
> 
> 4. They have teh right to tell outsiders to go away as we do. That other nations have chosen to NOT do that, is their stupid problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may think that white man
> 
> I have no problem morally hanging you for that belief
> 
> Just like i would some afrikaaner supporting apartheid. You might as well put on a fucking KKK hoody or a nazi uniform. Because you're gonna get teh same god damned treatment I'd give to them.
> 
> It's already starting, jews are being attacked by non muslims for being racist zionist *****. Once poor brown America realizes that zionism is apartheid just like American law pre 1965. You're all fucked. No where will be safe
> 
> So better to not admit that out loud you dumb ****.
> 
> My kid will quite literally kill yours for it and feel good about it. So don't think you get to just say stupid shit.
> 
> Ashkenazi are European Jews, the history of Israel starts with the first Aliyah. Their existence is anathema to modern America.
Click to expand...



You  want to kill me and my child, because of something I said, and you think that makes ME the "nazi"?


You're pretty stupid, aren't  you?


BTW, it is because it bothers people like you, that I REALLY, want to support Israel. 


Consider this. YOU and people like you, the way you are such barbarians, are a big part of the reason that America supports Israel while they are bombing the shit out of your people.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jimmy Carter said it best,if you don’t support Israel,you  don’t last long as a politician in Washington.that is one thing both parties are in agreement on cause they get their donations from them,the majority of politicians are criminal who should be hung sense the majority of them would rather serve Israel than America,Trump is differerent than them,Israel hates him for signing a peace accord between them and Palestine which Biden of course has reversed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Death Angel said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now take off your blinders and criticize aid to Egypt and the Palestinians
Click to expand...

Mr doofus here loves a warmonger whose soldiers shoot children in the back of the head while walking the streets.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Desperado said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the letter...
> 
> 
> 
> https://teddeutch.house.gov/uploadedfiles/2021.04.21_mou_letter_delauro_granger_signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Israel is "due'' $3.8 billion in assistance in the 2022 fiscal year.
> 
> From the report....
> 
> _''The letter was boosted by the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), an influential lobbying group that advocates pro-Israel policies to the US government.''_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ US lawmakers sign letter calling for unconditional security aid to Israel, causing mixed reaction
> 
> 
> Over 300 US lawmakers have urged Washington to uphold its commitment to provide “full” and “unconditional” security assistance to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Irrelevant of the ongoing derelict presence of congress as it pertains to representation of the American electorate, it likely should be recognized that they really are the best politicians money can buy. For someone anyway.
> 
> I imagine the trade-off will be something like more technology or some other dirty, rotten, filthy, stinking, underhanded and unconstitutional means for our own government to keep tabs on its own electorate. You know how that special relationship goes, I suppose. All in the name of 'security', of course. Kind of like that barbed wire they put up around the Capitol. That kind of 'security'. Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough!  How much more do we owe Israel?
> We have been giving Israel since their inception in 1948.
> Israel is like a parasite that feeds off the US,  The US government keeps giving the tax payer money for no apparent reason, we get nothing out of it We give them money even after that attacked the USS Liberty and killed 34 Americans.  Fuck Israel
Click to expand...

          Best damn post on this thread,all you Israel lovers are traiters,go move there and get the hell out of America,we don’t want fans of a warmonger nation here.


----------



## Dayton3

LA RAM FAN said:


> Jimmy Carter said it best,if you don’t support Israel,you  don’t last long as a politician in Washington.that is one thing both parties are in agreement on cause they get their donations from them,the majority of politicians are criminal who should be hung sense the majority of them would rather serve Israel than America,Trump is differerent than them,Israel hates him for signing a peace accord between them and Palestine which Biden of course has reversed.



Aren't you one of those that whines about the Israeli attack on the U.S.S. Liberty incessantly. 

And you forget Carters obvious biases.     He believed that Israels PM Begin prevented a broader Israeli/Palestinian peace agreement that Carter felt would've redeemed his legacy as president.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dayton3 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Carter said it best,if you don’t support Israel,you  don’t last long as a politician in Washington.that is one thing both parties are in agreement on cause they get their donations from them,the majority of politicians are criminal who should be hung sense the majority of them would rather serve Israel than America,Trump is differerent than them,Israel hates him for signing a peace accord between them and Palestine which Biden of course has reversed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you one of those that whines about the Israeli attack on the U.S.S. Liberty incessantly.
> 
> And you forget Carters obvious biases.     He believed that Israels PM Begin prevented a broader Israeli/Palestinian peace agreement that Carter felt would've redeemed his legacy as president.
Click to expand...

Your funny America hater in the fact you got me confused with someone else the fact I have not talked about murderous Israel bombing the uss liberty in years now chalie and that stuff on carter is all irrelevent the fact he told the truth about Israel


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dayton3 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USS Liberty survivor says the Israeli torpedo boats strafed the life rafts.*
> *(at around 44:00 minutes on the video) *
> *The surviving Liberty sailor says he has no doubt the Israeli's knew they were attacking an American ship, and wanted it sunk with all the sailors killed, and explains in his eye witness account the reason[/MEDIA]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again,  eyewitness accounts are widely considered the LEAST RELIABLE form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Again you prove your loyalty  to Israel first.  Why do you believe Israel over the survivors of the Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The survivors of the Liberty are close to Biden in age and probably suffer dementia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really and you say you were in our Navy? Talk about an Israeli firster.  You have your priorities messed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Just because I am not bent out of shape because of an attack in the fog of war that occurred when I was 6 years old?
> 
> My Army officer daughter went to Iraq to fight against ISIS even after the Iraqis attacked the USS Stark and killed many sailors.
> 
> How long do you propose we hold grudges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We leveled Iraq are we not holding a grudge? What the fuck? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Complete BS.    The U.S. did not level Iraq.    We tried to use the minimum force possible.    Most Iraqis who were killed were killed by other Iraqis
Click to expand...

What a liar.


----------



## Correll

LA RAM FAN said:


> Jimmy Carter said it best,if you don’t support Israel,you  don’t last long as a politician in Washington.that is one thing both parties are in agreement on cause they get their donations from them,the majority of politicians are criminal who should be hung sense the majority of them would rather serve Israel than America,Trump is differerent than them,Israel hates him for signing a peace accord between them and Palestine which Biden of course has reversed.



I don't consider Jimmy Carter to be.... a credible source.


----------



## surada

Dayton3 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom Line: Israel is a parasite that lives on American welfare.
> They have never done anything that benefits the US.  If it were not for Israel we would not be in any wars in the Mideast.  The US has way to many Israeli firsters in government, these are the traitors that care more for Israel than they do for the United States,  Remember that Israel only cares what is best for Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Vietnam War.     Israel saved the lives of hundreds of U.S. pilots in the Vietnam War.
> 
> And the U.S. was fighting Muslims in the Middle East more than 100 years before Israel was created
Click to expand...


Who were they fighting exactly? Most of the pirates along the Barbary coast were renegade Europeans.


----------



## surada

Lastamender said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me Israel is more than capable of funding their own defense.  Our involvement with them is what made us a terrorist target in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is a terrorist target that is not Islamic. Get yourself a Koran, it will tell you so.
Click to expand...



You are really ignorant about Islam.. 

As  for Israel.. They will be on the dole another 70 years.


----------

